# Future of MLS????



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm just asking, wondering how many times I have to relearn to use MLS again. And yes the photos has been a big thing for me. I get all pumped up wanted to share some cool thing and now I have to spend hours trying to figure out how to share it. Dwight has been my best help with computers over the years.
I know many of the MLSers go to other places based on interest.
So I guess, whats it going to take to make this site consistent again? And what will be first class prices for members in the future?
thanks
Marty


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

After reading several posts about posting pics, I need to give it a test again. Worked ok a few weeks ago.









I saw enough of this white stuff in Pennsylvania the day after Christmas. This is from a few years ago.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, are you having trouble posting pics you have stored on site or trying to up-load pics to the site ?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Troubles loading them up now.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Trouble uploading to the site too. Chuck


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

After my last post I tried to upload some new pics.... no go this place works just like one of them govment web sites ... hehe


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I was able to post a couple photos in a recent thread, BUT then I wanted to add some others and wanted them in My First Class subdirectories. 
THAT don't work; can not upload to subdirectories. Oh Well ..... BUT it does work through "ADD A REPLY" - "Image Gallery" - "Upload." 
Some stuff works; Some stuff don't


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I tried every thing I could think of and can no upload pics. 


This happened about a month ago and Shad had done some upgrades.

He fixed it.

I noticed my screen looks a little different 

I wonder if the new owners have done some kind of Upgrade 

I wonder if they have put a limit to the size of file but it don't tell us that the file is too big. 

I have six pictures of my progress on the car barn and can not upload them 

I am not Amused. 

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

They might use the excuse that it's Christmas, but they never responded to the many posts about the ads and the chatroom mess. It was just magically fixed one day at least for me. I'm sorry, but there is no excuse for not letting people know what is going on. With taking over a site and making changes then leaving for two weeks without checking back to make sure everything is ok, is ASSIANINE. When things were not getting fixed and Shad was not communicating, I stopped paying. Once Shad came out and explained what was going on and how he was trying to fix stuff, I ponied up and paid, but this crap that is going on right now with this site doesn't bode well with me and I sure don't see paying next time.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...I still can't UPLOAD a photo. I can see everything I've uploaded...and I can post that stuff...but new stuff won't upload.

On top of that, on FireFox, when I use the ftp approach, I get a web page of my MLS files and directories...but there's no method to pass/copy/paste/move a file in.

Using IE, I don't even get to see the MLS files and directories...it tells me there's a web page error and it can't display it.

I'll try it with WS_FTP later...

Dudes...ya gotta fix this. Without being able to upload into our web space, MLS's value to me is very reduced.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as I can tell there is no limit on the size of the file you can upload... Though there is still the limit on 1) what byte size of file, and 2) image width, you can embed in a posting.

BUT... Yes, the 1st class access to the webspace seems to be broken as far as uploading any files at all. You can view and delete files, but not add new ones.

BUT! You CAN upload images using either of "image gallery" or "insert image" icons in the tool bar when editing/creating a posting. Click either one and in the window that opens will be a button labeled "Upload" and from there you can navigate your harddrive to the photo to upload and it will be added to the list of images in your webspace.

You can also use "FTP" to upload (and otherwise control) your webspace. Take a read of this thread on the "Forum Bugs and Testing" portion of MLS:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

Lots of good info in that thread!


I think our new admin is sick of the complaints and just quit responding.

If I had the wherewithal, I'd start a new forum named YourLargeScale and be done with this.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 28 Dec 2013 08:05 PM 
As far as I can tell there is no limit on the size of the file you can upload... Though there is still the limit on 1) what byte size of file, and 2) image width, you can embed in a posting.

BUT... Yes, the 1st class access to the webspace seems to be broken as far as uploading any files at all. You can view and delete files, but not add new ones.

BUT! You CAN upload images using either of "image gallery" or "insert image" icons in the tool bar when editing/creating a posting. Click either one and in the window that opens will be a button labeled "Upload" and from there you can navigate your harddrive to the photo to upload and it will be added to the list of images in your webspace.

You can also use "FTP" to upload (and otherwise control) your webspace. Take a read of this thread on the "Forum Bugs and Testing" portion of MLS:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

Lots of good info in that thread!


I think our new admin is sick of the complaints and just quit responding.

If I had the wherewithal, I'd start a new forum named YourLargeScale and be done with this.


Uploading through Insert Image isn't working either 

Like I said.....I have tried everything 

JJ


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

History!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi folks,

I last accessed MLS early Christmas Eve. I read the complaints about not being able to upload photos into my 1st Class web space and voiced my frustration then. In just returning tonight, I see that NOTHING has changed EXCEPT for the usual old timers trying to figure out work-arounds to get this site to work. In my opinion, we have been left to fend for ourselves! Where is "Phil", the VS rep that was supposed to follow-up on these complaints? I sure haven't seen him on here in over a week. So much for the tech support we were promised when Shad turned the site over to VS. My 1st Class is paid until April 2014. But if I don't see some support from VS here very soon, I'm finished here and I have been here for over ten years as many of you have. This forum without photos is worthless!









Many of the long time members of MLS have left and gone to other forums. The new MLS members on LSC shows an obvious disappointment in the way MLS is now "operating" (that's an oxy moron!). The way 1st Class members have been treated with this uploading fiasco has been unacceptable. At least I still have 125 megs of storage on the "other" site (that I pay for.......no freeloading for me) and I can STILL upload and post photos over there.

It has been sad to see this once great site and its "family" dissolve to this present state.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

It is working (uploading to our MLS space)..if you can figure out how..
we have established on another thread that we can upload photos and html files to our 1st class space using an FTP program..
however yes, it requires learning a new technique..which is a hassle..

im not saying its easy, (well, its not hard either) but it *is* technically still possible to access and manage our space..
its just even more of a hassle than usual to get there..
see this thread for details on the "FTP commander" program:

Another thread about uploading issues 

Scot


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

It would be sad to see folks just disappear and this forum dwindle and die








When a person PAYS for 1st class to upload and share pictures, they should get it. I know others want to do this FTP thing, but if your paying, you shouldn't have to go to all that work to do it. I tried the other method by using the editor, but my photos are too big. I know I have to resize them once uploaded, Dwight taught my that. But more and more it seems there is not or little site tech support / repair from what I'm seeing and hearing. If these bugs aren't fixed, folks will stop paying dues and leave. I paid a few hundred dollars years ago to up my status to life member. I am not happy either. If things don't change, I will leave myself. I've been spending more and more time over on the Aristo FB page anyway. At least I can upload and post pictures there.

It is so sad to see this happen to MLS. If chat burns up here, I have no reason to stay here. PERIOD....

Rocky


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

IMO, the "easiest" way to access our MLS space right now is to use the FTP commander program.. 
once you figure out how it works, its fairly easy to transfer files back and forth, upload, move to folders, delete, etc.. 
To skip over all the other stuff, go to my post dated 27 Dec 2013 03:38 PM, in the thread linked below:

Another thread about uploading issues. 

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GN_Rocky on 28 Dec 2013 08:46 PM 


When a person PAYS for 1st class to upload and share pictures, they should get it. I know others want to do this FTP thing, but if your paying, you shouldn't have to go to all that work to do it. 


Rocky

I agree completely..
and no one *wants* to do the FTP thing..
we are just offering that as an alternative..apparently the *only* alternative at the moment..
im not saying its a great and wonderful thing, and im not thrilled with it either..
but it is *a* method to still access our MLS space..if you still want one.
hopefully this can all be fixed, but for now, it seems FTP is all we have..

Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Scottychaos on 28 Dec 2013 08:48 PM 
IMO, the "easiest" way to access our MLS space right now is to use the FTP commander program.. 
once you figure out how it works, its fairly easy to transfer files back and forth, upload, move to folders, delete, etc.. 
To skip over all the other stuff, go to my post dated 27 Dec 2013 03:38 PM, in the thread linked below:

Another thread about uploading issues. 

Scot







Sad.... I tried 3 times to get this pic I just uploaded through the Quote Editor, to go after the quote box. It insists on being infront of Scot's signature.
No typing, extra slow and the pop up notifying a successful upload, takes forever, but you gotta wait for it...

The pic is a sign of the site, they say it should work...
John


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I am UP...WS-FTC worked for me...and I moved a photo from the PC to the site. Hooray!!!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

So what's everyone's problem? 
All you have to do is stand on one leg, pat your head and rub your belly while humming the 'Thomas The Tank' tune. 
Paying members don't have to hum though. 

Andrew


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

ALL 

If you go to the thread referenced by Scot 'test' in forum bugs and testing... I posted how to use FileZilla. 
This is a free FTP client produced by the same group that does the Firefox browser and Thunderbird email client. It is extremely easy to use because it is 'drag and drop' to upload files. It is also easy to delete files, create subdirectories and move stuff around on your 1stclass web space. 

And yes.. it stinks that you have to use other software than the MLS web interface... but it is actually easier and more efficient after you use it two or three times.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah I'm not a happy camper either. 

But guess what - using FTP Commander is way easier and faster than the old way. Before, I had to click each individual picture, go back and forth and could only upload 3 at a time. Now using the FTP method, I highlight all the pictures and boom - done. Created a new directory and uploaded 11 new pictures in a flash today.

It's just different.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, I can log into my 1st Class Space, see all my stuff, but can't upload a thing. Get some BS error message. Why all the frickin tricks and gimmicks and "figuring out" to uploading a photo?


Fix the damn thing "Phil"


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I have given up. I am just an Old Country boy all these changes just give me a headache. I,ll post my pictures elsewhere ( some place easier) 
I,ll still come here and chat with my friends and look at the great pics that you all manage to post. 
It,s not so much the new owner,s either. I was having problems before too. 

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

And the silence of Phil and VS continues.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

deleted post.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Had to try it out... 
Huh, seems to be working. I'm using Chrome, and all I did was click the InsertImage icon (mountain with the pencil?), nav to the pic on my computer, and it loaded & inserted. 

Still kicks me to the top of the thread whenever I post though, and that's pretty annoying.

Cliff


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Shad said there was no fix for that....being kicked back to page 1. Bugs me, the editor print is tiny, so I usually proof read after posting, it's an added pain to pick the page and scroll to the last post. 

Nice pic of Strap Rail ... metal strips on wood planks. Almost looks like JJ laid a concrete roadbed.... well he looks old enuf! [kidding amongst friends] 
AND 
Square cut timbers stacked on the right. 
A prefab method of erecting scaffolds and mining platforms.... a lot going on in that pic. 

John


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess its off to Open Source Mac to see what free software is avalible for FTP Any other mac users out there with a recomendation?


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I seem to be an example of "he didn't know it couldn't be done, so he did it". I'm a paying member; as of five minutes ago, I can still upload photos from my computer to MLS, then show my photos inside a post. Same as I've always done it. 

Can anyone figure out what I'm doing right? Maybe it'd help some who are having difficulties??? 

JackM 

I do everything via the left of the two photo icons in the middle of the tool bar. (Can't post photos inside a "quick reply".) Six year old Dell desktop, IE8.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

So I down loaded Filezilla, but I'm not a hi tech guy so I don,t know what info to enter things like "Host" ? do I use my MLS name & pass word, do I set up new/ different ones, where? I think I could build an Aster kit faster then I can learn this softwear???? Going to see if I can find the thread Jim mentioned in the "bugs & testing forum" this SUCKS


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried to upload from my Mac, using the way I've always done it here. Seemed to go fine till I clicked on the 'upload' and got a window saying this:.

An error occurred on the server when processing the URL. Please contact the system administrator. 

If you are the system administrator please click here to find out more about this error.
Posting on LSC is easy, as is any other site, this has always been the worst to load pictures on, I think.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 29 Dec 2013 11:03 AM 
Shad said there was no fix for that....being kicked back to page 1. Bugs me, the editor print is tiny, so I usually proof read after posting, it's an added pain to pick the page and scroll to the last post. 

Nice pic of Strap Rail ... metal strips on wood planks. Almost looks like JJ laid a concrete roadbed.... well he looks old enuf! [kidding amongst friends] 
AND 
Square cut timbers stacked on the right. 
A prefab method of erecting scaffolds and mining platforms.... a lot going on in that pic. 

John 
Good eye, John! Yep, the famous Deidesheimer "square-set" timbers. And look at the precise timbering in that tunnel.
This particular mine was a sort of prima donna in all its work. Plenty of $$ from stock assessments, but no big bonanza. 

Ooops... drifting OT... thanks for noticing though... and I'm glad I'm not the only one getting kicked to the top.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Frustrations can get the best of us... Me included, you could say that it got my goat








But seriously, we should get what we pay for. I think we should give VS a break due to the holidays. 
BUT, there should be someone in charge that can over see this forum during the time the management is away on holiday. If not to fix the problem to at least address the forum with a post saying "We are away on holiday vacation and will address and fix this problem when we are back in the office". Silence says a lot and some folks can take this as "who cares" or worse, "we don't care, get over it" Now it is nice that other forum members are finding ways to get around the problem, but some of us are either too busy or not inclined to install new programs such as FTP to upload. I tried the editor way to upload and I believe it works. Problem in my case is that my files are too large and I can't find a way to shrink them on this laptop. I would be willing to attempt this FTP server IF and only IF it is able to handle large files. I checked my camara and the smallest files it shoots are about 500K to 700K. Will this FTP be able to handle uploading these larger files ??? Once I get them uploaded, I can edit them while in my gold space as Dwight taught me to shrink the files down to 640x1024 size to use to post. I am just so frustrated in all of this mess of forum bugs and I felt as if the new ownership doesn't care. I've talked to Phil on chat when the sale was done and I think he does care about us. Yet with any business, you need to leave someone in charge to answer questions for your customers while your away on holiday OR post a notice that you are away until such a date when you return. If I had left our store we had in MN years ago and nobody dealt with our customers when there was problems, we would be out of business when I would return. This is not as much a problem due to the "bug" in the forums, but the management not addressing it and as I said before is silent. I really hope that we that least we get an answer soon. The longer this drags on, the more it will seem that VS doesn't care about us and is just standing there to take our money. That is what it feels like. But let's give them a chance to get back to us after the holidays and explain. Anyone can make a mistake and learn from it.

Now can anyone tell me if this FTP program will handle large files such as 700K to perhaps 2 meg for videos to upload to the gold space ???

Thanks, Rocky


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

so I don,t know what info to enter things like "Host" ? do I use my MLS name & pass word 

Host = ftp://1stclass.mylargescale.com 

Username = [email protected] (YourUsername can have NO SPACES)... ex: Jeff Runge = [email protected]com 

Password = your regular MLS password


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dwight, that worked!


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the new photo I uploaded


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Dwight, I'll have to give that a try.
Now that picture of Jeff's could get my goat. Too bad it's 1/32nd. I'll build one someday that's 1/29th. 
Now to get the FTP program. Dwight, which one do I get to use ???

Thanks, 
Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey.... I followed the advice to get the FTP program thru cnet that someone suggested. 
**** Warning **** as I was trying to download it, my Kaspersky detected a Trojan virus !!! I backed out of the download, cleaned my system and re-booted. As far as I can tell, everything is ok. 
BUT.... This was my main concern in trying to do this FTP thing. I am one step from downloading all that I have in my gold space and leaving MLS PERMENENTLY !!!!! 
This whole upload thing has left the WORST taste in my mouth you could say. I've listened to folks, tried the editor thing - didn't work due to file size. Tried not one, but 2 FTP downloads. One was a broken link, the other had a Trojan virus. I've tried to be understanding and follow advice and have gotten NOWHERE... 

I am at the end of my rope here....

So what do I do next ?????

Dwight, please tell me what to do and where to find a SAFE download of this WS_FTP program.

I will try one and one more try before calling it quits.

If this goes sour one more time, you can find me over on FB in the Aristo page.

I'm tired of all this BS, but I will try one more time under Dwight's advice. No paying member should have to go thru this...


Rocky


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I've never had any issues here uploading pics. Other sites I can not upload pics . To confusing especially LSC. Later RJD


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

RJ, try going to your gold space and try to upload one.

Rocky


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky, I downloaded from here : https://filezilla-project.org/‎


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I for one refuse to download programs just to try and enjoy MLS. These programs typically slow your PC down and all to often bring unwanted viruses.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 29 Dec 2013 03:11 PM 
I for one refuse to download programs just to try and enjoy MLS. These programs typically slow your PC down and all to often bring unwanted viruses. 
The truth is, typically, they dont do either..
but I understand the frustration..

Scot


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I am awaiting a response from Dwight.
Like I said, I will give it one more try. If it doesn't work, I await a response from VS to the forum. 
If it does not come and the uploading problem not fixed by say the 10th of Jan. - and that's plenty of time for things to change, I will go elsewhere, chat too.
It is just unprofessional for problems on your site not to be fixed and it sorrows me to see all of this happen









I am now downloading my pictures from my gold space. Just in case the gold space crashes and burns.

Rocky


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 29 Dec 2013 03:22 PM 
Posted By rlvette on 29 Dec 2013 03:11 PM 
I for one refuse to download programs just to try and enjoy MLS. These programs typically slow your PC down and all to often bring unwanted viruses. 
The truth is, typically, they dont do either..
but I understand the frustration..

Scot


Well Scot, when the chatroom was messed up, I tried downloading Ad Pro and Ad Plus and both sent my PC into rigamortas. Then I read about how Ghostery messes up IE. I shouldn't need these auxillary programs and refuse to use them.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,
I'm not sure what is going on here.
I just tried my 'normal' way of uploading an image, to my image gallery, and then inserting it here, and it worked as it has always done for me!
Strange.
Happy New Year everyone,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

David, not everyone is having the problem.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to see more of David's bench work method.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe we could get David to start another thread showing his bench work / scenery support .. 

It caught my eye also, as I intend to use this style for several areas on my own layout. And some needs to be built this winter.. 

Thanks ahead of time David... 

Dirk


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Marty, 
That's not my track, it's the Staver Locomotive track in Portland, Oregon. 
Very strongly built, and should last a long time. 
Cheers, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

How large is the curve David? 

Dirk


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Tried the old way, still no go. So I did another pic with the FTP softwear. PITA have to re enter all the data every time I open the program. hope they can fix the MLS program. 
But this will do for now.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

PITA have to re enter all the data every time I open the program. 
Which program Jeff? I'm using WS_FTP and it saves automatically.

All... WS_FTP LE is available free direct from the publisher's web site.

*http://www.wsftple.com/ *


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Testing ... 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11635984894/


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Let's see ... 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11635984894/


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Hmm ... links but no picture?


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm using FileZilla, I'll just leave it running in the dock so I can refresh it when it times out.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Once more ... 

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3697/11635984894_453ac90a3c_m.jpg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

test


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

bigredone you need to go to your pic. on the right side it says share pic. click on it and copy the code and paste. 
Dick


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dick413 on 29 Dec 2013 06:11 PM 
test



so your saying we need to go to Flickr and load up photos?


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Once more ... 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11635984894/


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

And ...


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank goodness! I've been waiting for that beerwagon to arrive for hours.  

Thanks, Dick.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

For what it's worth Uploading is easy with WS_FTP LE......*BUT once it's up there you can't delete it or rename it...... *


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Humm, I use photobucket. 

In Photobucket, I clicked on the photo I wanted to post, then clicked on the HTML Link which will them show copied. 

Then on MLS, I clicked on the Add Reply button, write what I want to say, and then click on the HTML button at the bottom of the window. Once the writing changes to HTML script, I right click and paste the photo where I want it. Then hit Submit.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty i like photobucket better 
Dick


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By aceinspp on 29 Dec 2013 02:27 PM 
I've never had any issues here uploading pics. Other sites I can not upload pics . To confusing especially LSC. Later RJD At LSC you just push the 'Add Photos' button and select the image file from your computer. It works perfectly. 
You don't have to be a paying member either.

Andrew


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

For what it's worth Uploading is easy with WS_FTP LE......BUT once it's up there you can't delete it or rename it......REALLY!!! I believe you, but that isn't true of the old free version I'm using (which they long ago discontinued offering). Maybe the new free version is somewhat stripped down. If that's the case, I'd recommend using Windows Explorer (the Windows file manager program).


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

WS_FTP has both a DELETE and RENAME function on the version I downloaded. It works great for me. I'm running Windows 7. 

The link to it is at WS_FTP

Just download and install it on your Windows PC.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok after some work downloading and setting up, I have WS_FTP LE on my laptop. Special thanks to Mr. Dwight helping me thru this thing !!! I tried to upload a file and it seems to have worked. I will now go down and shoot some new pictures, upload them, resize them and try to post them. Hopefully this will work. But either way the bugs on the forum MUST be addressed by the management and fixed. Ok, let's go get some pictures









Rocky


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GN_Rocky on 29 Dec 2013 07:49 PM 
Ok after some work downloading and setting up, I have WS_FTP LE on my laptop. Special thanks to Mr. Dwight helping me thru this thing !!! I tried to upload a file and it seems to have worked. I will now go down and shoot some new pictures, upload them, resize them and try to post them. Hopefully this will work. But either way the bugs on the forum MUST be addressed by the management and fixed. Ok, let's go get some pictures









Rocky

Grumpy...glad to hear your moving on...

hehehehehe...see ya on chat...looking for photos tonight!!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

man has this thread grown?? Maybe new years day I can spend figuring this out. NOT, I'll be building a steel bridge. YEA


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe new years day I can spend figuring this out.Pop me a message on FB if you need help Marty. If I'm not busy packing or moving, I'll be glad to help you out. Supposed to get the keys possibly tomorrow, otherwise Tuesday.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Meanwhile, back at the café. Phil orders another latte while checking his iPhone and thinks, what are all those Large Scalers whinging about now? I'm on holidays! 

Andrew


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried to upload some recent pics, I was able to get into my 1st CLass storage no problem, but when I tried to upload pics I got this:

"An error occurred on the server when processing the URL. Please contact the system administrator.
If you are the system administrator please click here to find out more about this error."

I was able to load an image from off the internet, but uploading from my own PC is no joy.

So I'm in the same boat as others, waiting for the problem to get addressed. 










PS...I found i can add pics to LSC very easily, the responsibility is on the new owners to make MLS work for us long timers, I'm not uploading or downloading anything to make this site work , it should JUST WORK period. I dont ask much from this site, I just expect it to work.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 29 Dec 2013 07:38 PM 
For what it's worth Uploading is easy with WS_FTP LE......BUT once it's up there you can't delete it or rename it......REALLY!!! I believe you, but that isn't true of the old free version I'm using (which they long ago discontinued offering). Maybe the new free version is somewhat stripped down. If that's the case, I'd recommend using Windows Explorer (the Windows file manager program). Actually I'm also using a very old copy for win-95,98 & NT and it works just fine on all my other domains and I just tried another persons site on MLS that I do a webpage for and it also worked fine.....so I 'm guessing that in the update or transfer to the new owners, somehow my area on the server got restricted to read only, so Dwight if you have have the power to change my permissions I would appreciate it...


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I actually made some progress on the picture uploading front








Thanks to Dwight for all the help with this WS FTP LE program, I was able to upload to my gold space. I still need to resize pictures, but it's a step in the right direction. Here is a picture of a newer project I did last month. It is a transition beer can tankcar. It's a bash between an Aristo single dome and an LGB Euro tankcar.










One more picture is from the Rocky river Silver mine. I will do a post or two in the next few days.










I have a lot of resizing to do, but I can now say I got pictures to upload.

Now what is with these pop up ads that keep "popping" up ??? As I recall when you signed up and paid for 1st class membership, these were suppose to go away, some other members told me I had to get and download some ghosty program... WTF ?!?!







Things need to get fixed here or ........Hmmmm, a 1st class member can only wonder









Rocky


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got a notice on my smartphone that the Security Certificate on this site could not be verified. Now THAT is troubling...


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

As of 2245 PST, still can't upload to my MLS 1st Class space.


This reminds me of the thread date sorting problem a few months ago. How long did that persist?


The software experts have solutions that are just frankly too troublesome to figure out. SteveC (in the Forum Testing thing) is even showing screen shots of MS-DOS prompt stuff. MS-DOS prompts??? 


I'm here to build Ga 1 live steam locomotives, not learn forum software fixes.


I'm frustrated.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

When using Photobucket, you can upload multiple photos at one time and have them sized to your requirements automatically. Then you just paste into the MLS page as an HTML link.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

so Dwight if you have have the power to change my permissions I would appreciate it...I'm afraid I don't Dean. Mods have never had that kind of access, even on the old software many moons ago. Sorry.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

So,has anyone figured out why it doesn'r work like it should?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 30 Dec 2013 08:29 AM 
So,has anyone figured out why it doesn'r work like it should? 
Nope, no one knows..
its a software problem, completely out of the control of any of us forum members..
we are all just waiting to hear from Phil, the new administrator..

Meanwhile, there *are* things everyone can do, if you want to, to make everything work again..
(yes, I completely agree that we shouldn't *have* to do any of these things! but for now, we *do* have to do them, if you want to make things work again.)

1. you can download an FTP program..several types have been talked about in this thread.
That makes the uploading of photos and webpages work again.
(some have suggested that FTP is actually *easier* than the old methods! and it can be..)

2. Ads in the forum.
I havent seen a single ad on MLS since the new ownership began..not one.
But thats because I have been running "ad block plus" as a Firefox plugin for many years..

So for me, MLS is completely fine..
No uploading problems anymore, and no ad problems..

but yes, I had to do things to make that happen! 
things "I shouldnt have to do" as a 1st class member..
I completely agree we shouldn't have to do those things..
but for now, we do have to do those things..you can choose to do them, or not..
but while MLS is apparently in a (hopefully temporary) "messed up" state, you have several options when it comes
to "fixing" or otherwise dealing with these uploading and advertisement issues:

1. Fix it yourself, with FTP and Ad blocker programs, which solves both problems, if you are comfortable with setting up and using them.
2. Wait for MLS to be fixed..which might or might not happen..but hopefully it will be fixed.
3. Switch over to photobucket, flickr, etc for photo hosting, and use them to embed photos in the forum. (which has always been an option for many people)
4. Give up on photos, but still enjoy the forum..if you still can.
5. Quit the forum.

People are choosing any one of those, depending upon what they are comfortable with..
all are valid choices..

I chose #1, which works for me..
your mileage may vary.

Scot


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll try again. I can post from my old uploads. I'll go see if I can upload a new picture.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I give up. Tried uploading a new picture, got the same page. So if you want to see any of my pictures, go over to LSC. I'll look around here, but won't post pix anymore. Don't need the hassle.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 30 Dec 2013 08:51 AM 
Posted By Paul Burch on 30 Dec 2013 08:29 AM 
So,has anyone figured out why it doesn'r work like it should? 
Nope, no one knows..
its a software problem, completely out of the control of any of us forum members..
we are all just waiting to hear from Phil, the new administrator..


Scot BUT, as I showed, it works for me the 'old normal' way, so WHO has the software problem?
Is it MLS or your computer, and why have things changed just for some?
Is it to do with how much space you have used in the MLS Image Gallery? 
Hopefully Phil will be able to answer the question for those who are having the problem. 
Happy New Year,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

And another nail gets driven in the coffin


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Gee Whiz, I leave for couple of days for my daughter's weddng and come back to this.....But its over due.....Need to get things fixed so we don't have to upload or download anything to make posting pictures work. AND make it simple to use too.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 30 Dec 2013 09:11 AM 
Posted By Scottychaos on 30 Dec 2013 08:51 AM 
Posted By Paul Burch on 30 Dec 2013 08:29 AM 
So,has anyone figured out why it doesn'r work like it should? 
Nope, no one knows..
its a software problem, completely out of the control of any of us forum members..
we are all just waiting to hear from Phil, the new administrator..


Scot BUT, as I showed, it works for me the 'old normal' way, so WHO has the software problem?
Is it MLS or your computer, and why have things changed just for some?
Is it to do with how much space you have used in the MLS Image Gallery? 
Hopefully Phil will be able to answer the question for those who are having the problem. 
Happy New Year,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


Well, which "old normal way" are you referring to? 
there are several "old normal ways"..

Old normal way No. 1
going to the webpage: http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/
logging in.
we can see our MLS space, photos and files, but we cant upload from there..
that way is broken..(that is the main way I uploaded for many years)
That is the main method many people used, and its what triggered the whole "uploading photos doesnt work" thing in the first place.
that has been the primary "old normal way" for many people..and its the method that remains broken.

Old normal way No. 2
Uploading photos from a reply window.
using the "insert image" button..
that way apparently still works, for everyone, but you can only upload photos, not webpages, with that button.
Which led to the whole discussion about setting up FTP..
with FTP, we can upload both, images and webpages.

(and there are other "old normal ways" that people have been using forever, such as FTP variants)

*all* these things have been discussed in detail on the two ongoing threads about the uploading problems..
But I dont blame people for not reading every post! 
there is just too much to go through, if you havent been following this from the beginning..

So David, which method are you referring to? that is still working for you?
Scot


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 30 Dec 2013 09:03 AM 
I'll try again. I can post from my old uploads. I'll go see if I can upload a new picture.










I can see your photo fine Jerry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

On my first (here) pc with XP I had problems using the Quote and Reply editors, where you click on the green pencil holder next to 'ol smiley. 
When that pc crapped out my replacement was Vista and suddenly all my problems disapeared and I uploaded 85% of my paid for regular 1st class ticket's baggage space, then that pc died, when the winds blow the wires cross and surges come down the line and suddenly the power company knows nothing... oops I wandered. 
I'm back on XP and everything still works for me. I never knew the code method. Got lucky that the new one works with XP. 
As folks have talked of woes, I fell for the paranoia abut trackers and nearly killed my pc with casper's kind.... took 2 system restores to heal, mostly... 

I have learned a way to see my space and about the +AddReply editor, works the same as fisrt 2 mentioned. 
I do question the timing, why over the Holidays when more have hobby time? 
Also why not develop a platform that works and a planed move rather than winging it at our expense? This way causes angst and migration, even I have been fluffing my nest in another tree. I flutter about here, sad to see so many respected folk unable to post their wonderful achievements for all to see. I am mostly pained by the thought of fine threads being stripped of pics, tho' I understand the revenge. 

I think MLS will survive. Hopefully, rather than talking to us and handing out positive treats and explanations, they have been working on the New and Improved 2014 Model to be released on the 1st when the title transfers.... this is all speculation, mind you. 

John


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy you think with all this technology, posting pictures would get easier. Had a guy from Nebr city start a web site and you could
post pictures right from your computer.

Don


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 
That was a picture I had uploaded months ago, it was already in my Class 1 files, I can't upload any NEW pictures to my Class 1 space, still get that same message I posted on page 3 of this.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, sorry Jerry. I was confused. 

I'm afraid if you don't wish to use FTP, you're sorta stuck until they fix it (provided of course you choose to stay at all). Wish there was something I could do to fix it, but alas there isn't. It's completely out of my hands I'm afraid. 

I will add, though, that if you give FTP a try, you may like it much better once you get the hang of it. As I said before, I've been using it since forever on my own web sites, and long before MLS even existed. But your mileage may vary, and I realize 1st Class members shouldn't have to do it at all. But it is what it is unfortunately.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I last uploaded on November 18th,just like I have always done. Now it doesn't work anymore. The new administrator better fix it or I'm done with first class. Simple.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Jerry, Paul and all, I have gone to the site Dwight suggested to me and downloaded the WS_FTP LE program. It really wasn't that hard to do and I think I will use it for other things other than MLS. I followed Dwight's instructions he posted a couple replies ago to enter the MLS server, my username thru MLS and my password and Bang, it works. I did complain about having to do it because of a couple bad FTP links folks had posted, but Mr. Dwight knows the best way and where to go to find it. So now my pictures are uploaded AND I've downloaded a copy of all the pictures I have stored here in my gold space - just in case. 
What bothers me now is the lack of the new management to address this and the spam ads that pop up for us first class folks. I figure something or someone has been in the site and deposited these pop ups in here or the programming for blocking these spam ds for us first class members has gone broken now too. I REFUSE to have to go and download more software to rid my viewing of the site with these pop up ads. It is the job of the OWNER of the site to make them not show up for first class members. That was one of the benefits of being a first class PAYING member. If the new management refuses to fix this problem it will be a breach of contract with the first class members and first class folks will either quit paying or leave all together. I don't understand why the new management does not address this or at least let us know what's going on. I don't understand why this is all falling apart. Perhaps the new folks found out that the software for this site is labor intensive and has to be "fixed" often. But if they want to keep the money coming in from first class dues they'd better do something or else as I said B-4, folks will quit paying or leave. This will stop the money from coming in to them. I talked with Phil on chat some ago as this whole sale of the forum was taking place. He seemed nice and concerned for us and the forum. Funny it doesn't seem so now, I guess something happened or changed since then.

Rocky


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By NTCGRR on 28 Dec 2013 04:01 PM 
I'm just asking, wondering how many times I have to relearn to use MLS again. And yes the photos has been a big thing for me. I get all pumped up wanted to share some cool thing and now I have to spend hours trying to figure out how to share it. Dwight has been my best help with computers over the years.
I know many of the MLSers go to other places based on interest.
So I guess, whats it going to take to make this site consistent again? And what will be first class prices for members in the future?
thanks
Marty

Seems like Rocky's been confirming Marty's OP concerns... in real time...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

["Why Vertical Scope? I had always imagined that if I sold the site, it would be to someone in the hobby, someone who wanted to maybe use it as a supplemental income. I had thought that maybe another publisher or website in the industry might want to buy it. But as I thought about Vertical Scope, it made sense. There’s not one person that the whole site depends on. If the owner got hit by a train, there would be someone there to pick things up and keep it going. Vertical Scope will keep making sure the system is upgraded and running well. They have the capital to buy new hardware, keep software up to date, and have an in house development team to resolve issues and make updates.

Yesterday's revelations about LSOL just confirmed to me the reason why Vertical Scope was the right choice. 

So what’s next? The site was moved to Vertical Scope’s servers last week. I will be handing over the reins to a site admin at Vertical Scope shortly. Everything is status quo. Vertical Scope's primary interest is that there be continuity. An admin from Vertical Scope will become your primary contact...........

You guys aren't attached to me, you're attached to the site and to each other. I don't make this forum what it is, you do. I just keep it up and running, and that is the role that VS is going to take."]


The above partial statement was from Shad declaring the sale of mls on December 3rd, 2013. This line in the statement "Vertical Scope will keep making sure the system is upgraded and running well. They have the capital to buy new hardware, keep software up to date, and have an in house development team to resolve issues and make updates." is exactly the reason most of us are wondering in the last two pages of this post............ WHERE IS VS and what are they doing to keep this site running smoothly? Nothing that I can see, but something has happened to this forum that makes it useless. Forget about the work-arounds and the downloading of extra software just to make it work like it did just six months ago! When many of the long time paying (and even some non-paying) members start threatening to leave or actually DO leave, then the "brain-trust" of the forum collapses. The actions or non-action of VS so far, does not seem very encouraging in my humble opinion. And the excuse that we are in the midst of a week or two of holidays, doesn't hold water. We are told that VS is a large company. Vacations and holidays should not even be considered an excuse. If VS takes much longer without some kind of explanation as to the problems being addressed here, there may not be much to salvage. I may be banned from here for what I say, but it has to be said.

Some additional thoughts here.............regarding the holidays. Christmas has always been the season of trains. It has been a tradition on this forum to announce the latest aquisition of a new loco or piece of rolling stock, or buildings. That tradition was hammered this year with a mis-behaving website and photo uploading capability. Maybe VS needs to take THAT into consideration.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well today I finally , after waiting two years too long went to the eye doctor to get new glass. 
Through all the test everything was good but one thing. 
I have had a small steel splinter just to the edge of the dark part of my eye. He said its been there for so long the rust has in-beded it. 
So it took him awhile to get it and clean out the rust. By then it felt like I had something it my eye but he said it would grow and fill in. He said I need to stop 1" scale and go back to G if I want to be safe. 
Or wear goggles . So I bought goggles.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 30 Dec 2013 04:29 PM 
Well today I finally , after waiting two years too long went to the eye doctor to get new glass. 
Through all the test everything was good but one thing. 
I have had a small steel splinter just to the edge of the dark part of my eye. He said its been there for so long the rust has in-beded it. 
So it took him awhile to get it and clean out the rust. By then it felt like I had something it my eye but he said it would grow and fill in. He said I need to stop 1" scale and go back to G if I want to be safe. 
Or wear goggles . So I bought goggles. 
Hey Marty,

Stick with 1" scale, but definately wear the safety glasses. I was in the machine trades for forty plus years and always had my multiple yearly visits to the eye doctor to remove steel splinters. You were very lucky you didn't lose that eye to infection. Glad to hear it was a successful removal!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty long time ago had the same thing kept going to work nurse nothing wrong finally it rusted went eye doc. and got it out. 
wear your goggles! 
Dick


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 30 Dec 2013 09:41 AM 

So David, which method are you referring to? that is still working for you?
Scot
Hi Scot,
It would be the number 2, as I normally only add to my image file, and then insert an image, when I am making a reply.
I didn't ever look for any other way of doing it.
Sorry for the confusion.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the confirmation David! 
then yes, you are seeing things working the same way as everyone else.. 
the problems are definitely all on the new owners end..nothing wrong with anyones home computer. 
and I dont think we have seen any variation between MLS members..everyone is having the same issues. 

Scot


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

and we are g e t t i n g s l o w a g a i n


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

DISCLAIMER: I say this as a forum member and NOT as a moderator... 

WHERE IS VS and what are they doing to keep this site running smoothly? Believe me, I fully understand everyone's frustrations and suspicions, and I somewhat share them. But I would point out that it IS the Holidays, and the week between Christmas and New Year's Day sees many people on vacation, or devoting more time to their families (something I'm sure we all can appreciate - even advocate). Some companies shut down altogether for that week. So, for whatever it's worth, I'd suggest we cut VS a little slack this week and see what's going on around the middle of January.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, I got it to work. Thanks Dwight for your assistance in helping me to install ftp. It's a much easier way to add pictures to my web space than the old way.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 29 Dec 2013 07:49 PM 
WS_FTP has both a DELETE and RENAME function on the version I downloaded. It works great for me. I'm running Windows 7. 

The link to it is at WS_FTP

Just download and install it on your Windows PC.



My Norton Stopped it ,went red and said its not safe??


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 30 Dec 2013 07:01 PM 
DISCLAIMER: I say this as a forum menber and NOT as a moderator... 

WHERE IS VS and what are they doing to keep this site running smoothly? Believe me, I fully understand everyone's frustrations and suspicions, and I somewhat share them. But I would point out that it IS the Holidays, and the week between Christmas and New Year's Day sees many people on vacation, or devoting more time to their families (something I'm sure we all can appreciate - even advocate). Some companies shut down altogether for that week. So, for whatever it's worth, I'd suggest we cut VS a little slack this week and see what's going on around the middle of January. 

They could have posted something to the effect " Seasons Greeting, We will have a limited staff over the Holidays. If there are any problems we will try and correct them Or we will be back to full staff on such a date.

See Why I hate Christmas. Ba Humbug.

I know where Scrooge got his motivation. 

JJ 

SPEAKING AS MY SELF. NOT AS THE OTHER PERSON.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Update your Norton, mine said it was just unstable but didn't stop the download


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

For those of you that are balking at downloading the ad-blockers like DoNotTrackMe and Ghostery, please understand that they don't just fix problems with slow page loading and intrusive advertisements ONLY on MLS... they fix such infuriating junk like that on nearly ALL websites.

I suppose that if MLS is the only website you ever go to, then having to download and install such programs is more than you want to do; but since I can't believe that MLS is your only web purpose, then I suggest that you try one of those types of programs and see how nice it can be on ALL the other forums and web sites.

I use DoNotTrackMe from Abine. I just shut it off and went to my usual slew of forums and websites and was shocked at just how much junk it has been stopping. I had forgotten just how lousy the web was before I started using it.

Since getting DNTMe I have upgraded to IE-11 and its Tracking Protection feature is blocking even more stuff. I also shut off the IE-11 Tracking Protection feature and that made things even worse.

Either one (IE-11 Tracking Protection or DoNotTrackMe) by itself blocks a lot of stuff, and they do overlap on some of what they block, but using them both, together, I have a pretty fast and nice & CLEAN experience on all web sites.

I will say that the Tracking Protection of IE-11 is somewhat over-aggressive and I have to shut it off to see SOME embedded YouTube videos and a few photos on web forums, but at least I don't incur the download time for photos and video unless the accompanying text is intriguing enough to make me turn off Tracking Protection and reloading the page to get to see them.

DNTMe has the ability to turn on and off individual tracking sites, but IE-11 Tracking Protection is an all or nothing for all sites combined.


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

The end of 2013 and time for predictions for 2014. 

I'm willing to go along with Dwight and cut VS a little slack until mid-January or so, but . . . 

My prediction is that by January 1, 2015 - that VS will make an accounting decision to be shop MLS for another buyer, or be getting ready to shut it down as the customer base fades away. 

the other Rodney


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By HaBi Farm on 31 Dec 2013 06:54 AM 
My prediction is that by January 1, 2015 - that VS will make an accounting decision to be shop MLS for another buyer, or be getting ready to shut it down as the customer base fades away. 

Looking into my bent spoon of 2014 predictions... 

VS will upgrade the forum software to the same as what they use on their other forum websites. 
There will be periods when things don't work as expected because of a lack of thorough testing. 
The new software will have a completely different user interface. 
It will also not have all the custom MLS features that Shad passionately cobbled together over the years. 
Any move to increase revenue from the site will create problems because the hobby has a very finite user base. 
A lack of revenue will not justify developing the site much further. 
Hang on to your hats gentlemen we are all going for a ride! 

Andrew


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 29 Dec 2013 07:49 PM 
WS_FTP has both a DELETE and RENAME function on the version I downloaded. It works great for me. I'm running Windows 7. 

The link to it is at WS_FTP

Just download and install it on your Windows PC. 



Thanks Mike, it worked like a champ.

I had at first just taken the lazy way out and used Windows Explorer. It let me in ok, but I couldn't do anything w/ the files. But WS FTP works great. 

Totally OT, but I used it to start organizing my messy 1st class folder, then I realized my pics might not be found in the original threads. Did a test by moving a photo into a new temp folder, went to the thread -- sure enough, photo not found. But, by right-clicking on that empty box for the photo, I found I could edit the path (inserting the new folder name), and it actually worked. 

I was going to do that for my early pics, but ran into another bug: in my account's "view all my posts" area, it won't go back further than the 1st page of most recent posts. So I had to put the pics back in the one folder.









Cliff


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I updated my Norton which let me down load the above site program . It all seemed to be done. 
So I came here to up load a new photo and same thing, page can not be found.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 30 Dec 2013 12:15 PM 
Boy you think with all this technology, posting pictures would get easier. Had a guy from Nebr city start a web site and you could
post pictures right from your computer.

Don 


That is exactly how the 7/8ths Lounge operates. All images are stored on the server to ensure threads always have the images not box empty spaces like others if you delete an image due to lack of space.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Garratt on 31 Dec 2013 08:01 AM 
Posted By HaBi Farm on 31 Dec 2013 06:54 AM 
My prediction is that by January 1, 2015 - that VS will make an accounting decision to be shop MLS for another buyer, or be getting ready to shut it down as the customer base fades away. 

Looking into my bent spoon of 2014 predictions... 

VS will upgrade the forum software to the same as what they use on their other forum websites. 
There will be periods when things don't work as expected because of a lack of thorough testing. 
The new software will have a completely different user interface. 
It will also not have all the custom MLS features that Shad passionately cobbled together over the years. 
Any move to increase revenue from the site will create problems because the hobby has a very finite user base. 
A lack of revenue will not justify developing the site much further. 
Hang on to your hats gentlemen we are all going for a ride! 

Andrew 
Seeing that MLS is down to just 3 sponsors it seems more people are pulling out for lack of return. 

As to VS ownership, I've emailed and called regarding sponsoring and to get a rate sheet, its been weeks with no return call or email. Not much really changes


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 31 Dec 2013 09:20 AM 
I updated my Norton which let me down load the above site program . It all seemed to be done. 
So I came here to up load a new photo and same thing, page can not be found. 
Naw....WS_FTP is bone head simple once you get all the letters in the right place...because they stay there for the next time you want to upload stuff. When you start WS_FTP, you'll get a window called "Session Properties". This is where you enter the login information to get to your MLS 1stclass space. Here's what you enter...

Profile name: I used "MLS"
Host Name/Address: 1stclass.mylargescale.com
Host Type: Automatic Detect
User ID: (MLS user id with no spaces)@1stclass.mylargescale.com
Password: your MLS login password

The user ID is where folks normally have trouble. My user id is Mike Reilley...with a space. When doing FTP, I enter "mikereilley"...so my User ID on WS_FTP is "[email protected]". 

Marty...your User ID in WS_FTP should be [email protected]. Capital letters don't matter for a UserID....then again, I don't know that they hurt either.

After you've completed you uploads...whatever...and close WS_FTP...the NEXT time you start WS_FTP to upload more files, the entire Sessions Property window will pop up WITH all the stuff you entered before...except for the password. You enter your MLS password...and it will take you to your 1stclass file space...and off you go. That's one reason I like it so much compared to IE...because it remembers the last "profile" (mine is named MLS) you used.

So the threat "of having to relearn everything each time I want to upload a photo" kinda goes away. Just enter your MLS password...and off ya go.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 31 Dec 2013 09:20 AM 
I updated my Norton which let me down load the above site program . It all seemed to be done. 
So I came here to up load a new photo and same thing, page can not be found. Try *1stclass.mylargescale.com* for the Host/Server name Marty. No "ftp://"


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You both lost me, sorry, I just can't seem to grasp it. Mike I have no idea what I personally changed. The program may have ?? 
Out to the shop.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Marty, if you got the WS_FTP LE program here is how you setup the remote server for MLS on the right side of the screen.

First you click on new server just above the right window.

You get another 3 pane window.

In the upper left window under name type MLS gold space OR what you want to call it.
Next for FTP server type ftp://1stclass.mylargescale.com
Leave the FTP port setting alone.

Now in the upper right window under user ID put [email protected]
For the password type in your MLS password you use for MLS like when normally uploading pictures to gold space.

Leave everything else alone !!!

That should work.

Rocky 
ps. I forgot to add that I used the WS_FTP LE program to not only upload some pictures to MLS, but I downloaded all of my 550MB of pictures I had in storage in my gold space here on MLS just in case the site totally crashes and burns or I get kicked off the forums for complaining and pointing out the short comings of the broken parts of the forum and the stupid pop up ad crap which the new management fails to address. It took about an hour to copy and transfer my pictures back to me. 550Meg, not too bad. It IS a fast transfer program


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Rocky, but I don't see any server box. I printed off what you typed and still can't get past step 1. back to the shop where I can fix things.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This Sucks, woke up at 4 AM thinking about this stuff. turn on computer and keep getting scan, this fix this buy this. etc with the up loads I did .pop up boxes offering me to buy this or that. 
IT NOT WORTH IT.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I totally agree Marty, the site software shouldn't be forcing to have this conversation at all.

To Mike's point, here's what works for me (using WE FTP):










That's a great idea Mike, using this to download all my 1st class pics. Good insurance. 

Wish I could download all my "learning" threads -- where people taught me so much, and used pics -- but last I checked, I can't even see them anymore. 

Cliff


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been using the WS-FTP software to successfully upload images and files to MLS for a number of years and find it convenient, fast and very efficient... 

Thanks for displaying the "log-In" box, Cliff... That's a big help... 

Yes, it would be nice if we could use the "old" to upload files when it's just one or 2 at a time... 

As Dwight shared, it is the Holiday time so things may be a bit delayed.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to agree with Marty and Cliff, I shouldnt be forced to download any outside program simply to upload pics. I'll see what the new owners do to resolve this ...if they don't resolve it then I may not renew next year, until this is fixed I will be uploading my pics on LSC.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 01 Jan 2014 07:02 AM 
I've been using the WS-FTP software to successfully upload images and files to MLS for a number of years and find it convenient, fast and very efficient... 

Thanks for displaying the "log-In" box, Cliff... That's a big help... 

Yes, it would be nice if we could use the "old" to upload files when it's just one or 2 at a time... 

As Dwight shared, it is the Holiday time so things may be a bit delayed.

Happy New Year guys.









I'm taking Dwight's advice and hoping that the "holiday" is the problem here. Hang in there Marty.....we are all counting on this site getting fixed! Give it until the end of January, then..........


Vic,

I'm expecting delivery of my "old" 1 1/2" Baldwin electric next week, with a new controller system and electronics! I will also be uploading my photos of it's maiden voyage, on LSC.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty: I wonder if you (and others) have missed a concept here. WS FTP is a "stand-alone" program that you have to:
1) "Download",
2) "Install", and then
3) "Run" -- every time you want to upload/download/delete/etc. files to/from/on the MLS server that is providing your "1st class" webspace.

Once you have the image files on the MLS server then you can insert an image into a posting on this forum in the usual ways.

Using WS FTP is kind of an "extra step" in the sequence of posting a photo, but the program is "better" (?) at maintaining the personal webspace.
It is a somewhat easier interface to use than the old way (within the MLS software):
1) you can upload multiple files at a time (instead of just 3)
2) you can download multiple files back to your PC in one step (instead of just one at a time)
3) you can delete multiple files at a time (instead of just one at a time).

An "extra step", yes, but a better user experience once you know how.



I agree that the incessant pop-ups and garbage are NOT WORTH IT... at least to "US"! But we/us, the internet users, are stuck with the excrement of the greed for the almighty dollar and have to apply a little effort to thwart the picklebrains that produce this blight on humanity.

At present, there are some simple tools that can be used to kill 90% of the pop-ups and thwart the picklebrain's efforts to stalk us... those being DoNotTrackMe, Ghostery and a few others, as well as most browsers now have some sort of "Tracking Protection" and "Pop-up Blockers" that we (may) have to "enable" to utilize.

By the way, these programs (DNTMe, Ghostery, etc.) you have to 1) Download, 2) Install in your Browser, but once installed, they run as part of the browser with no further effort on your part (other than sometimes having to tell them to not be so aggressive at stonewalling the stalkers).

It is a shame to humanity that we have to learn how to apply these tools to fight back. We all have to pay to access the internet (ISP Fees to cable, phone, satellite, etc. companies) yet we also have to put up with advertising that just won't quit, and some of us were willing to kick a few dollars toward a web forum support to eliminate some of the extraneous advertising, and now that seems to have been a worthless purchase.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 01 Jan 2014 10:33 AM 

At present, there are some simple tools that can be used to kill 90% of the pop-ups and thwart the picklebrain's efforts to stalk us... those being DoNotTrackMe, Ghostery and a few others, as well as most browsers now have some sort of "Tracking Protection" and "Pop-up Blockers" that we (may) have to "enable" to utilize.


I've said it before, but it bears repeating..

I have 100% ad blocking on MLS..
I have not seen one single ad since this ownership change began..
(and long before that too..I havent seen an ad in years)
No pop-ups, no words converted to links, no ads on the top, bottom, or sides of the forum screen..
absolutely nothing.. because of:

Firefox Browser, running Ad Block Plus as a "browser plugin" 
its always there, built into the browser.. dont even have to think about it.

As a 1st-class paying member, I have no moral qualms about blocking all advertising on this site..
im not *supposed* to be seeing any ads here..that's one of the perks im supposed to be getting.

That, plus FTP, and MLS is now working perfectly fine for me.
I have none of the problems being discussed in this thread..

yes, I had to do things to make that happens..that I agree "we shouldn't have to do"..
but both of those things I was already doing anyway..
I was already running ad block, from many years ago, and I have also been using FTP for years, just not for MLS..

I did have a small blip of trouble getting MLS running with FTP, but it was only because I used the wrong username..
people on this forum told me how to fix it, and it was an easy fix..
so "fixing" MLS can be done..and its not very hard.
I do agree that we, as the users, shouldnt have to fix these problems ourselves..
but our only choice for now is to fix it ourselves..or just wait it out.
we have no other options at the moment. 

Scot


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I spent time talking with Marty on the phone last night trying to help him set up the WS FTP LE software. It seems that he is running a different browser and the set up is different than it was for me. I did my best, but it's hard to help when you can't see what his screen shows. I hope you get it up and running Marty. Perhaps the reply a couple up from mine now is what you have and they may have the answer. I am good with the uploading now, but these Damn pop ups are messing up the viewing and putting in text, font size and color for me now. I am a first class member and I'M NOT SUPPOSE TO GET THE POP UPS !!!! I sick of this and will NOT download more software to deal with it. The FTP thing is one thing but the F'ing pop ups are some thing else. IF IT IS NOT FIXED I AM repeat AM LEAVING MLS. And I urge other 1st class members to do the same if it is not fixed !!!! We PAY for not having issuses like pop ups and we are NOT getting what we paid for.... PERIOD.

When I first tried to get on here today I got a meesage that said there was an Error and the forum was not available -WTF is this ???? 
VS better wake up and get this fixed or the money they spent to buy this forum from Shad will be a dump in the toilet for them.
I wonder if they bought it thinking it was self fixing or the moderators fix things so they need to do nothing but stand around collecting dues from first class members









Sorry for the rant, but this thing needs fixin'
Rocky


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, one good thing about this discussion has been all the info that's come out. I appreciate what you Scott, Semper V, Dwight, Mike, and everyone else has explained and offered up. 

So here's another example Scott. You made me wonder whether Chrome has an add blocker like Firefox, and sure enough, it does, and it's free. Here's their blurb I just saw:

*The free adblock tool for Chrome: Blocks annoying video ads on YouTube, Facebook ads, banners and much more.*
*
*
*Enjoy surfing the web without obtrusive ads cluttering your screen! Adblock Plus for Google Chrome blocks: · Banners · YouTube video ads · Facebook advertisements · Pop-ups · All other obtrusive ads Adblock Plus is the world’s most popular browser extension, and is used by millions of users worldwide. It is a community-driven open source project, and hundreds of volunteers are contributing to the success of Adblock Plus to make sure that all annoying ads are automatically blocked. Please note: When installing Adblock Plus for Chrome, your browser shows a warning that Adblock Plus for Chrome has access to your browsing history and data. This is a standard message, we NEVER collect any information whatsoever! Recently, the Adblock Plus community introduced the Acceptable Ads initiative. By allowing some small and static ads, you support websites that rely on advertising but choose to do it in a non-intrusive way. This feature can be disabled at any time. Go to http://adblockplus.org/en/acceptable-ads to find out more.*


That's from:
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...b?hl=en-US

So since you've have great success w/ the Firefox add blocker, I'll give this a whirl. 

Thanks,
Cliff


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Curious as to why I'm not seeing the pop-up ads that others are receiving, not that I want them. I haven't done anything different to my computer or my IPAD.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Jim. On my laptop (windows 7 and Firefox) and on my IPad (safari) I'm not getting any pop ups, highlighted text, etc.. Everything is as before with the exception of being able to put pictures into my 1st class space. Jim Stapleton, dr Rivet, helped me install FileZilla and now I can put pictures in my space. I seem to get logged out a little more often, especially on the IPad, but I can easily get back in. I have never been able to upload pictures from the iPad, I've always done that from the laptop. Chuck


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GN_Rocky on 01 Jan 2014 12:03 PM 
I spent time talking with Marty on the phone last night trying to help him set up the WS FTP LE software. It seems that he is running a different browser and the set up is different than it was for me. ....

Who cares what browser he's using? Yes, you use a browser to get to the WS_FTP download site (posted earlier)....then you click the "Download" button on the IPSWITCH web page...and it downloads onto your disk into the Download folder (usually). The downloaded file name is wsftp6. Then you double click on the downloaded wsftp6 program...and it installs...and you get a new icon on your desktop for it. 

Then, ya gotta double click on the icon to open WS_FTP...and enter the data that Cliffyj shows above. Done...and from then on when you want to upload files to MLS, you just click the WS_FTP icon, enter your password, and pick the files to upload (on the left panel) and pick the folder on MLS in your 1stclass space you want them to load to (on the right panel).

WS-FTP has NOTHING to do with the browser. It's a program...not an add on to the browser.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty

Maybe the following will be of help to you getting the WS_FTP program working, if you haven't already gotten things up and running.









After downloading and installing the WS_FTP software, run the program.

When the opens you'll see the following (see below image).









[*] First the WS_FTP program window will display (see above image).
[*] Immediately after that the *Session Properties* dialog box will display (see arrow #1 in above image).
[*] By default the *General Tab* will be selected (see arrow #2 in above image).
Note: There will be a bunch of FTP sites already loaded in to the program (they may or may not work for now just ignore them).

[*] Next we want to create a new *MLS FTP - Session Properties Sheet*, so click the *New* button located in the dialog box (see arrow #3 in above image).
[/list]















[*] After clicking the *New* button a mostly blank *Session Properties Sheet* is displayed, with the *General Tab* selected (see arrow #1 in the above left image).
[*] Next we fill in the blank fields with the setting that will connect to the *MLS 1st Class Web Space FTP Interface*.
[*] *Profile Name:* - The value to type in is *MLS - FTP *(see arrow #2 in above left image).
[*] *Host Name/Address: -* The value is *1stclass.mylargescale.com* (See arrow #3 in above left image).
[*] *Host Type: -* This is the only setting that was automatically selected i.e. *Automatic Detect*, just leave it as is (see arrow #4 in above left image).
[*] *User ID: -* In your case Marty the value is *[email protected]* (see arrow #5 in above left image).
[*] Note: if there are any space characters in your normal MLS User ID remember to remove them from the User ID you use for the FTP Password.

[/list][*] *Password: -* The value for this field is the normal MLS password you normally use (see arrow #6 in above left image). You have a choice here.
 [*] Leave the Password field blank and you'll need to manually type it in each time you start an FTP session with MLS.
[*] Type in your Password and then check off the Save Pwd checkbox (see arrow #8 in above left image).

[/list][*] *Anonymous: -* Leave this checkbox cleared, because MLS does not support Anonymous Log-ins (see arrow #7 in above left image).
[*] *Remaining Fields -* Leave any remaining fields (i.e. Account & Comment) on the *General Tab* blank.

[/list][*] The above right image is an example completed *Session Properties General Tab for MLS FTP* connection.
[*] Don't forget to click the *Apply Button* at the bottom of the dialog box to save the MLS FTP configuration.
[/list] Just a few more configuration settings to check and explain on the *Advanced Tab* (see following image). 









[*] Click the Advanced Tab (see arrow #1 in the above image).
[*] *Connection Retry: -* By default this is set to zero, which means if you attempt to connect to the MLS FTP and the connection fails, then to attempt to try again you'll need to manually request the next try. If you encounter failures to connect because of timeouts, you might try setting this number to a higher value (see arrow # 2 in the above image).

[*] *Network Timeout: -* This setting controls how long an idle condition on the FTP connection will be allowed before the program automatically closes the connection (see arrow #3 in the above image).

[*] *Remote Port: -* This sets the port on the FTP host server that the FTP connects to the usual port is 21 so just leave it at that setting.

[*] *Passive Transfers: -* Make sure to place a check mark in this settings checkbox.

[*] Don't forget to click the *Apply Button* to save the settings.

[*] At this point you should be able to click the *OK* button, the Sessions Properties dialog will be cleared from the screen and a connection attempt will be made.
[/list][/list] *Basics of using WS_FTP*









[*]You can observe the progress of the connection attempt in the lower pane in the WS_FTP window and see if it was a success or a fail (see arrow #1 in the above image).[*]The left side of the WS_FTP window is your local computer (see arrow #2 in the above image). [*]At the top is listed the current folder (directory) being viewed, below that is a listing of that folder's contents.
[/list][*]The right side of the WS_FTP window is your MLS Web Space up on the MLS server (see arrow #3 in the above image). [*]At the top is listed the current folder (directory) being viewed, below that is a listing of that folder's contents.
[/list][*]Both single or multiple files can be selected for uploading to or downloaded from the MLS FTP server (see arrow # 4 in the above image). [*]There is no limit to the number of files that can be uploaded/downloaded at a time. [*]Transferring files one-at-a-time, merely point to the file and *double-click*.[*]Transferring multiple files in groups, select the files to be transferred, then click the proper *Transfer Button* (see arrow #6 for upload to MLS server, see arrow #7 for download from MLS server). [*]*Group Select 1: -* Selecting multiple consecutive files for transfer (i.e. SHIFT+CLICK).[*]*Group Select 2: -* Selecting multiple non-consecutive files for transfer (i.e. CTRL+CLICK).
[/list][/list][*]There are no restrictions on file types or on file size that may be transferred.[*]When uploading or downloading files make sure the correct destination has been selected before transfer is started. In the above example image the 4 files selected on the local computer will be uploaded to the MLS server to the */SteveC* folder (see arrow #5 in the above image). [/list][/list]


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Marty. 

I can well understand your quandary and frustration with handling what is supposed to be a simple process. 
Using those add on programs is generally quite straightforward. However, setting them up in the first place is definitely not easy. 
I am glad I don't have to jump through those hoops to get pics up and running on MLS. My pics are all stored on my RCS website so all I have to do is insert the URL in the appropriate place when posting and the pics are go.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, I've been out working on trains and getting the twins lettered. Rocky tryied to talk me through it last night. Stan has called but I could not work on computer, I wanted to enjoy some of the day. This morning I turned on the computer and off she went running clean outs, problem something, buy this and sign up for that, So I just turned it off. 
Little bit ago I deleted (hope I did) all programs that I installed and kept the open Rocky sent me which seems to be the right one. (Dwight worked with him) anyway, hang in there I'll get it. As of this moment my computer seems back to normal with MLS being slow as usual.
why is page 14 so wide ?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01 Jan 2014 02:52 PM 
OK, I've been out working on trains and getting the twins lettered. Rocky tryied to talk me through it last night. Stan has called but I could not work on computer, I wanted to enjoy some of the day. This morning I turned on the computer and off she went running clean outs, problem something, buy this and sign up for that, So I just turned it off. 
Little bit ago I deleted (hope I did) all programs that I installed and kept the open Rocky sent me which seems to be the right one. (Dwight worked with him) anyway, hang in there I'll get it. As of this moment my computer seems back to normal with MLS being slow as usual.
why is page 14 so wide ? 


Page 14 is so wide because some one Posted a Pictures Much Much wider than the alloted 640 pixels. 


JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I just tried again to upload a picture and it still is not working. been a Week and a day. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm on page 8.... 
Mmmmm..... 

where's page 14... 

Or am I lost here? Ha... 

Dirk


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Page 14 of what thread?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well... 
This is funny!!!!!!! 

Dinner beckons me ....me thinks!! 

Dirk


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Page 14 ??? this last page is page 5 on my computer.

Dwight, I think they mean this thread.

JJ I thought the max. is 1024 wide and 640 pixels high.

Rocky


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

People have different settings for the amounts of posts that appear in one "page".. 
We are all talking about this thread, probably. 
This thread has 146 replies.. 

Marty is on page 14 of this thread. Probably 10 posts per page. 
Dirk is on page 8. Probably 18 posts per page. 
I am on page 3! For some reason, over 40 posts per page! 

I dont think I ever set up the amount of posts per page..wouldnt even know how to do it. 
I have no idea why it varies from person to person, but it does.. 

(this is nothing new..its been this way since the beginning of time on MLS..
I remember many years ago saying "just go back to the last page, page 2, the link is there.." and people were confused, because they were on page 12! or 20, or whatever..
that's when I first learned about this page discrepancy..its been around forever.. )

Scot


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Give a date and time. That should work every time. Chuck


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Page 7 of this thread needs fixed


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I just went through every page of this thread (the thread I'm now replying in - I have 8 pages). I see no wide pages or oversized photos.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

To alter the number of postings in a page of a thread:

Click "My Settings" at the top of any page, in the middle of the 5 links on the right side ("Forums", "My Profile", "My Settings", "Search", "Members") in the light blue Secondary menu bar (not the dark blue Primary menu bar at the very top).

Then in the page that appears there will be 3 tabs below your Avitar selection ("About Me", "My Preferences", "Forum Tracking")

Click the middle tab ("My Preferences") and there will be a list of settings you can alter... 

The 2nd one down will be "Items Per Page:". To the right of that is a number with Up/Down arrows next to it. Click the Up arrow to increase the count in the number box, click the Down arrow to decrease the count.

Click the "Save" button at the bottom of the page to save your selection.

There are two problems with making the number high... 

1) if the thread is full of photos, it can take a long time to finish loading the "page" (reducing the number of Items Per Page will cause the system to load fewer photos at a time, thus making it faster to get to the latest photos on the most recent page by avoiding loading the earlier photos in the earlier pages).

2) if someone sticks a WAY TOO WIDE image in the thread, all the posts in the page of the thread with that image will be as wide as that wide image, if the number were lower then only the page with that wide image would be that wide and the rest of the thread's pages would be the normal width.


I have mine set to "100" and I put up with the 2 problems and just grumble under my breath about them when they happen. I prefer to be able to scroll back though the postings without having to load previous pages that having a small Items Per Page count would cause.

Hmmmm.... I just played with the up/down arrows and when I clicked either one, the count reverted to 50 and I then cannot get it back up to 100... seems that something was "fixed" to disallow setting it above 50 after I got mine set. I clicked "Cancel" to keep it at 100 for me.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 01 Jan 2014 06:45 PM 
I just went through every page of this thread (the thread I'm now replying in - I have 8 pages). I see no wide pages or oversized photos. 

The posting by Cliffyj at 01 Jan 2014 01:06 PM contains an image that is a copy of text from a website and it is ONE BIG LONG LINE with no line breaks.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well I do not ever select posts per page.... 

This is an item that feels to me like it is under its own powers... 

But I also notice a difference in page count when I just browse, and then come back and log in. There are far more pages when logged in or making a post than just coming here to catch up... 

Honest ...I did nothing.... 
Ha!! 

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 01 Jan 2014 06:45 PM 
I just went through every page of this thread (the thread I'm now replying in - I have 8 pages). I see no wide pages or oversized photos. 

No big deal, just wondering. mine still shows 16 pages now and on page 14 Rockys and cliffs both have long links which lets me see only 1/4 of the pages in the group. Does not matter any more


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 01 Jan 2014 07:01 PM 
Well I do not ever select posts per page.... 

This is an item that feels to me like it is under its own powers... 

But I also notice a difference in page count when I just browse, and then come back and log in. There are far more pages when logged in or making a post than just coming here to catch up... 

Honest ...I did nothing.... 
Ha!! 

Dirk 

When you don't log-in, the system doesn't know who you are and 
uses the general default count that all non-members (not logged-in) use. 

When you log-in then the system knows who you are and it uses the 
count that was in effect when you joined the forum as a specific user. 
It is possible that you changed it some long time ago when it was discussed 
when the forum software changed and we were all playing with the new 
settings we had access to, but you just don't remember doing it... 
(been there, done that, but didn't get a tee-shirt or coffee mug to prove it!) 

I assume the default value has changed (probably made lower) over the years 
as various users have complained about how long it takes to load a page of a 
thread if it is heavy with photos.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The posting by Cliffyj at 01 Jan 2014 01:06 PM contains an image that is a copy of text from a website and it is ONE BIG LONG LINE with no line breaks.Okay, see if that fixed it.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 01 Jan 2014 07:48 PM 
The posting by Cliffyj at 01 Jan 2014 01:06 PM contains an image that is a copy of text from a website and it is ONE BIG LONG LINE with no line breaks.Okay, see if that fixed it. 

Thanky kindly... that fixed it. Must be nice to have that kind of power!  
I assume it had spaces between words that were not the normal "space" character and thus the parsing routine was unable to find "breaks" between words to insert the NewLine character (or what I would call Carriage Return and Line Feed).


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I have to chime in about a problem getting fixed. 
After talking with the guys in chat, there was a "T" box in one of the pesky pop up boxes. Mikey R asked if I had clicked it. I said no believing it would bring more boxes or spam ads. So I did and it took me to a page to disable the Otobox pop up ads and instructions on how to remove the program from my system. I did and it worked. No more spam pop up boxes. I can only guess it happened when I got the FTP program or during install or ??? But that's the most annoying problem fixed. Sorry if I blamed the site. But I had no idea. Now I will try to highlight this and change color. Crossing my fingers ...... 
Hooray, it works again !!!! 
And I got FTP to upload, so I think I'm good. Now I feel bad because I got sooo upset over the issues. But I still think there should be a rep. from VS to address the upload issue. It's been weeks and no one has returned anyones PMs

Dunno,
Rocky


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

When something from another web page is copied and pasted into a forum post, the formatting gets copied as well. I copied the text, pasted it into Notepad to remove the formatting, deleted the original, then pasted the text from Notepad back into the original post in its original location. I bolded it and italicized some of it to make it stand out. Done.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't see any of our sponsors. They get blown off?

Getting these little sideways moving tab thingys on the side of the screen with all kinds of non-train related ads. We can get that crap working, but not photo uploading thru the old 1st Class Web Space deal.

And now, my signature has a link in it. I can go to Las Vegas and play penny slots. Yes-sir-ee, we can get that bs to work.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Now you know why I left this site...for sometime I felt Shad didn't give 3 hoots about what the paying members wanted or needed, I was not going to pay for something that sucked!
That being stated Shad wanted, I think I made reference to lining his pockets with gold a couple of times...well sad truth is I was right! That again being stated.

We do not need this site, some of you post on facebook.WHICH IS A WAY BETTER SITE TO POST PICS, AND SELL ITEMS , and keep up with not just trains but peoples lives through picks and happennings....this site has truly went DOWN HIILL!
And obviously is not going to tend to the needs of the people that hold it dear! THANKS SHAD!

There is already pages on FaceBook dedicated to trains....pages can be added, I suggest we all or someone make a page and all the members here on MLS follow it just as devoted as on what this site USED TO BE! Again thank Shad!

OR there will never be a workable, posting freindly site..If you have or belong to FaceBook, it is VERY easy to post pics and such...AND IT IS *FREE!!!!!!*

There is no limit as to what and how much you can post, can you say that about this crappy site? I don't think so........

Or you can all whine about how this site used to be...OR move and GROW to a better idea...anyway, it is a shame that the members do not have a reliable site to frequent and have the fun it was intended for...........

THIS is just MHO............I LOVE facebook! So much easier to post ANYTHING you want, and SELL items reaching MORE of an audience to do so without all the shitty hassles this site is notorious for!
IMHO


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

What ad's are you seeing? I don't get them.... I see the regular sponsors along the top too...


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

some of you post on facebook.WHICH IS A WAY BETTER SITE TO POST PICS, AND SELL ITEMS , and keep up with not just trains but peoples lives through picks and happennings 
And FB just announced it is going to add 15 min video adverts to your stream so you have to sit through them to get to the next item? 

You call that 'better' ?? You think selling your information, everything you write, and all your 'friends' information is 'better' ? 
Facebook will look just like a VS forum in a few years time. Bugs, ads, and all. 

The ONLY solution is to stop expecting it to be free. Pay for an ad-free, hassle-free site. [like MLS used to be.]


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 02 Jan 2014 08:47 AM 
some of you post on facebook.WHICH IS A WAY BETTER SITE TO POST PICS, AND SELL ITEMS , and keep up with not just trains but peoples lives through picks and happennings 
And FB just announced it is going to add 15 min video adverts to your stream so you have to sit through them to get to the next item? 

You call that 'better' ?? You think selling your information, everything you write, and all your 'friends' information is 'better' ? 
Facebook will look just like a VS forum in a few years time. Bugs, ads, and all. 

The ONLY solution is to stop expecting it to be free. Pay for an ad-free, hassle-free site. [like MLS used to be.] 
Or just install AdBlock Plus and DoNotTrackMe and you'll never see ads on any site again! Facebook, MLS, online newspapers, etc... I never have to worry about targeted advertising cause I don't see it! 

Craig


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I need FaceBook like a hole in the head.
I've already checked out all my cousin's porky friends and know way more than I need to know. No thanks! 

Seriously though, people may not want their life's personal details mixed up with their train related hobby. 
Personal privacy is an issue with internet predators and Big Brother. 
I use different web forums and different YouTube channels etc. for specific interests I have to keep things 'my business'. 
I don't live in a glass house. 

Andrew


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Funny how we all see things different...

I have FEWER problems with IE-11 than Firefox or Chrome... both those are terrible as far as I am concerned, nothing but trouble with them on my PC at the web sites I frequent.

I don't mind a *SLIGHTLY* larger font, but that color BLUE is terribly irritating to me... makes my right eye HURT... REAL pain.

I used to belong to Facebook, but found their business model of wheedling into my life and spreading everything I do around to everybody that has no business knowing what I do, to be invasive and RUDE. The way they change privacy policies at a whim and default the new setups to NO PRIVACY AT ALL (and don't tell anybody about it) is worse than the NSA. I quit facebook when I found out that they changed the privacy setup so that if I mark some information as being sharable ONLY with my "Friends" and those so called "Friends" share anything, then my PRIVATE "FRIENDS ONLY" information goes right along with their "share everything" settings to everybody... and most people don't even look at the privacy settings nor understand them (and for many individuals that have only barely reached the age where they SHOULD be responsible for their actions, do not really understand responsibility for their actions). If the only place on the web that one could talk about trains were Facebook, I'd become an expert at knitting and take great pride at being known as a "knit-wit".

Like I said before (probably in this thread, but I don't remember for sure)... If I had the wherewithal, I'd create a new forum and name it YourLargeScale and try very hard at duplicating the design parameters that were MLS.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba, Facebook sucks, unless you want to know what your old girlfriend is doing.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Jim Agnew on 02 Jan 2014 09:19 AM 
Bubba, Facebook sucks, unless you want to know what your old girlfriend is doing. 
I already done that too. They looked heaps better in art school. LOL

Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Facebook? Why such hatred? I'll not follow you for such nonsense... these are toys. 

Nobody likes to admit defeat. Sometimes you roll the dice and you takes your chances. Unfortunately Shad crapped out when he chose the present platform. What was good at first didn't wear well. The sad reality, I percieve, is it will take deep pockets to fix this site. 
Perhaps a consciousness prevented him from causing a fellow hobbyist financial ruin or comments so negative, while vainly struggling to find a cure. Lysol was a financially driven site, I left when I got tired of All the deals they arranged just for me! It's belly up, not a cure. 

So nice of you to come down from your bookedface place to our former slice of heaven to rant. I'll pass, you have been gone? Oh. 

Other than slow and the known missing features MLS is still working for me. I can post and upload. I am distressed our leaders can't! 
I don't see any extra ads and I do see sponsor ads. 

The General consensus is to be reasonable and give vs a chance, say 2 weeks to resolve our issues. 

Shad got rich? I heard he had to change jobs and find a larger home to care for his mom... I can tell you from experience, caring for a parent near the end is a hard job. At the end of the day you don't feel rich.... exhaustion is more like it and then fix a site? Shad is earning a break in my book, I'll wait for the facts.












Happy New Year. 

John


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey John, as I stated my personel opinion, no need to take it out on me, and yes I have been gone, AND you are? OH yea I forget that some of you are legends in YOUR own minds!
AS long as you don't put YOUR personel info...bank accounts, passwords and such on FaceBook, which would be STUPID to do, I fail to see WTFC what they get from us...as if the government doesn't already know what YOU ARE and WHAT you do...get real!

Shad has been ignoring, letting this site slide long before I left, again get real! 

Some of you OLD farts just cannot make changes, move on except BETTER ideas, well that is your choice, stay with a dying site, thats' cool, all you guys do is complain anyway, that is what OLD men do! Hehehehehe

And yes they are toys, some of you just can't face facts, again that's cool...still easier to post vids on FaceBook, don't care if they ad adds, this place will make it just as or worse then FaceBook anyway, when the money boys fully take over you'll be begging to join a site that has it's **** together, (FaceBook), and there is already a site some MLS people go to or have joined.....G Scale swap and Shop, I have sold stuff there, works fine!

There are other pages for GROWN MEN where they sell stuff other then toy trains....

AND john maybe you haven't heard the stories out there about Shad and making money on this site, so you wait for the facts, or maybe you just don't know the right people to hear such stories....he had a great idea, then slowly dropped the ball, which for what ever reason is, again cool, people went down with Titanic...be my guest.

Again as long as you are not stupid enough to post TOO much info on Facebook, you will be fine, and you will reach a larger G scale community then on this site.

Sorry to hear about Greg leaving, at first he used to grate on my nerves, but he himself was a deeper source of knolledge then anyone here that complained about him...THAT I am sad to her about. But people cry her way too much about nothing....oh yea right that is what most guys do...complain!

AND I love to see and hear about old what ever just to hear, and see just how glad I am that I did not get stuck with them and realize I am doing better then I ever imanagined....

So john I am Bubba, and have been around longer then YOU and have done more then YOU so be more polite...and yes I AM a legand in MY own mind...just like some on her! heheheheheheheheh


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Madstang on 02 Jan 2014 09:58 AM Sorry to hear about Greg leaving, at first he used to grate on my nerves, but he himself was a deeper source of knolledge then anyone here that complained about him...THAT I am sad to her about. But people cry her way too much about nothing....oh yea right that is what most guys do...complain!
Psssst, he is back!

Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sir, I never called you by name.... 
just lousy ideas, with out your insults..... 

To paraphrase an old Dan Hicks song; How can I miss you if you won't stay away? 

Sir I stated my personal opinion too, 'cept it seems to grate you a tad... sorry, oh yeah please type louder it makes up for poor logic. So Polite, capitalised for emphasis, not volume. 

JUST curious, 6 others say face book sucks, before me.... why? 

Be Blessed and please have a nice day. 

John


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Shad got rich? I heard he had to change jobs and find a larger home to care for his mom... I can tell you from experience, caring for a parent near the end is a hard job. At the end of the day you don't feel rich.... exhaustion is more like it and then fix a site? Shad is earning a break in my book, I'll wait for the facts. 

At least someone understands... This past year has been a tough one.. I basically lost both parents.. Mom just isn't who she used to be.. I took her to the grocery store on the Saturday before Christmas. While there, she wanted to get some Christmas cards for her kids. We went to the card aisle and she kept freaking out over the cost of the $4 cards. (I agree, it's robbery, but it's the going rate for greeting cards.) I had to help her choose my own card because she just couldn't remember who she was buying cards for. We got home and I helped her put her groceries away. I left the stack of cards on her table and went down to go on with the other things I had to get done. Mom came down to ask me where these cards came from and who they were for at least 6 times over the next couple days. This dementia is taking her away at a frightening pace. It breaks my heart. She's only 67, way too young to be this far gone. She spends most of her days sitting up in her apartment watching "Pawn Stars" and game shows. We bought her a Wii game system for Christmas, hoping that she will get up and move around a bit each day. We've been sending one of the girls up each day to play a game with her, if only for a half an hour or so. I need to go up and play with her too. 

Did I get rich from the sale? Hardly. I did get enough out of the deal to put a down payment on a small new car. (My 8 year old smaller car decided to die in November.) We bought some new furniture for the house, paid off some debt, and we were able to give the kids a nice Christmas. We bought the kids a lot of clothes that they desperately needed. I splurged on a couple new electronic gadgets, and I finally bought a snow blower. 

I have a lot on my plate, and something just had to go. MLS was the best thing to go. Do I regret selling? Some days, but mostly I don't. It's been somewhat liberating. I'm a little disappointed in the way VS has handled some things, but I'm really trying to give them the benefit of the doubt. I still have a few things to tie up with them.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 02 Jan 2014 11:29 AM 
Shad got rich? I heard he had to change jobs and find a larger home to care for his mom... I can tell you from experience, caring for a parent near the end is a hard job. At the end of the day you don't feel rich.... exhaustion is more like it and then fix a site? Shad is earning a break in my book, I'll wait for the facts. 

At least someone understands... This past year has been a tough one.. I basically lost both parents.. Mom just isn't who she used to be.. I took her to the grocery store on the Saturday before Christmas. While there, she wanted to get some Christmas cards for her kids. We went to the card aisle and she kept freaking out over the cost of the $4 cards. (I agree, it's robbery, but it's the going rate for greeting cards.) I had to help her choose my own card because she just couldn't remember who she was buying cards for. We got home and I helped her put her groceries away. I left the stack of cards on her table and went down to go on with the other things I had to get done. Mom came down to ask me where these cards came from and who they were for at least 6 times over the next couple days. This dementia is taking her away at a frightening pace. It breaks my heart. She's only 67, way too young to be this far gone. She spends most of her days sitting up in her apartment watching "Pawn Stars" and game shows. We bought her a Wii game system for Christmas, hoping that she will get up and move around a bit each day. We've been sending one of the girls up each day to play a game with her, if only for a half an hour or so. I need to go up and play with her too. 

Did I get rich from the sale? Hardly. I did get enough out of the deal to put a down payment on a small new car. (My 8 year old smaller car decided to die in November.) We bought some new furniture for the house, paid off some debt, and we were able to give the kids a nice Christmas. We bought the kids a lot of clothes that they desperately needed. I splurged on a couple new electronic gadgets, and I finally bought a snow blower. 

I have a lot on my plate, and something just had to go. MLS was the best thing to go. Do I regret selling? Some days, but mostly I don't. It's been somewhat liberating. I'm a little disappointed in the way VS has handled some things, but I'm really trying to give them the benefit of the doubt. I still have a few things to tie up with them. 

I I understand Shad. I have a few friends that had the same problem. They didn't caring children to take care of them. I would visit them when I could. My mother lived to be 95. She was one of 16 children. All lived to their late 80 and early 90s My mother was sharp as a tack to the end. The day she died she had fixed her own breakfast. What every you had to do you did for you to provide for you family. More Power to you . I hope 2014 is a great year for you 
JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 01 Jan 2014 09:45 PM 
When something from another web page is copied and pasted into a forum post, the formatting gets copied as well. I copied the text, pasted it into Notepad to remove the formatting, deleted the original, then pasted the text from Notepad back into the original post in its original location. I bolded it and italicized some of it to make it stand out. Done. Thanks for the tip Dwight, and sorry all for the hose-up.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have NEVER questioned Shad integrity when it comes to money. He would be lucky to have made mini wage when you add up all the hours he put into it. 
Some think I am rich, no , just have learned how to work, "cash flow" . Or lack there of . 
No body attacked any one, just reacted to the strong statements. 

If I say Obama Care , no reaction. but if I say I love it or hate it, then reactions. 
Remember to watch out for the "active words" . 
I am frustrated with this site's changes because of my inability to know how to make it work the way I was "used to". 
FYI, since the last time I posted I now have adds and a big blank to the right above this page, so I scroll down to see every page. Did I do something ???


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By xo18thfa on 01 Jan 2014 09:53 PM 
I don't see any of our sponsors. They get blown off?


Funny, I don't see any sponsor adds either. Inspired by all the hubbub, I installed Adblocker and DontTrackMe, like Craig said, and everything's clean as a whistle. But I thought the sponsor ads could/should get through...?

Another funny thing, over at LSOL's successor site, they seem to have Train Li, Eaglewings and Kadee as sponsors (with info-ads posted within the last few days). And just yesterday, Bachmann and USAT were added.

(sheesh, I'm having trouble with this link, so click, and hit the "Businesses" button) 

http://gardentrainsnetwork.com/cate...usinesses/ 

Mere coincidence?

Cliff


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty I got the same thing going on this afternoon.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 02 Jan 2014 01:19 PM 
I have NEVER questioned Shad integrity when it comes to money. He would be lucky to have made mini wage when you add up all the hours he put into it. 
Some think I am rich, no , just have learned how to work, "cash flow" . Or lack there of . 
No body attacked any one, just reacted to the strong statements. 

If I say Obama Care , no reaction. but if I say I love it or hate it, then reactions. 
Remember to watch out for the "active words" . 
I am frustrated with this site's changes because of my inability to know how to make it work the way I was "used to". 
FYI, since the last time I posted I now have adds and a big blank to the right above this page, so I scroll down to see every page. Did I do something ??? 

Marty & Randy,

I got the same ads just now and posted about them on Rocky's post about "Fix this site!". Getting worse, not better.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty;

The same thing just happened to me with the ebay adds to the left of a blank screen. Just started this afternoon. I will try to give it a couple of days to resolve before I start to squawk, but it is VERY annoying.

Don't think you did anything wrong. As the new age proverb states: "To err is human. To really foul (euphamism) things up requires a computer!"

Hang in there,
David Meashey


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Same here, but if you scroll down the page you get the regular posts and threads. At least it isn't along the side. It is a little annoying!.

Chuck


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm getting the same thing. The ad is the same as you get when you are not logged in only blank to the right of it.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Add me to the list of *NOW* receiving ads

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I too now am getting the E bay ads at the top of the forum pushing down the topics with the blank area to the middle and right side of the screen








This is the thing that usually appears on the left side of the screen along the forum topics for the NONPAYING members, NOT the PAYING members








As it appears, the site is sloooowly falling apart and there's been no reply from the new ownership. I wonder if VS really IS a large company or just one or two 
people running this out of their house. Today is the second of Jan. Most folks who work for a living would be back on the job today.

The clock is ticking .......

Rocky


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd say they are back at messing with the system. They just are not courteous enough to tell us.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Give em a break folks.. I created a pretty complicated setup here, and they are just on a steep learning curve on a system they aren't familiar with.. Give it time.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

AS of 2 minutes ago those E - Bay ads top left have disappeared. Like Shad says. Give em time to work it out.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 02 Jan 2014 03:47 PM 
Give em a break folks.. I created a pretty complicated setup here, and they are just on a steep learning curve on a system they aren't familiar with.. Give it time. 
Well Least Shad, you came in and give us some information that we all need that we all fig. was all left out in the cold. Biggest think was no Comm. of what going on.. 
Most of us are in about the same boat as you with this time in our would, now we are all trying to live with it the best way we can, also like you as we lost Friends, Our parents and one kid.. 

Now we or I can set back watch and hope thing get better on all ends. Tks again for the post you did.. Noel & Jane.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad 

Will everyone have to change photo uploading as stated above? 
Thanks


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I aint gots no adds no place , no Where, No How. I also aint got no curser. I see nothing till I type.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 02 Jan 2014 03:47 PM 
Give em a break folks.. I created a pretty complicated setup here, and they are just on a steep learning curve on a system they aren't familiar with.. Give it time. 
The reason they aint getting no brakes cause they aint telling us nutton.


What is wrong with someone saying ....." We got a problem and are having trouble fixing it."


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I think they are telling us all we need to know. Action (or inaction) speak louder that words. 
Seeing it is a commercial entity I wouldn't believe their words anyway. They think money first and now have a non functioning management to also pay. 
There ain't no fat here...

Andrew


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, switched over to Google Chrome and added Adblock Plus. First time ever to install something like that. The ads have stopped, at least for now.

Still no sponsors

Still no uploading photos thru 1st Class Web Space.

Shad said to cut some slack. OK. I'll wait and see,


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't know about the slack admin has posted a warning about loading ad-blockers and that's it. 
Dick


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

If the owner wishes to ban me for using ad blocking software, so be it. I will not be overwhelmed with ad either way. His loss is the users he will drive away. I complained to Shad about it when the advertising first started ramping up, stating I didn't mind train related ads, but I didn't find ads for commercial enterprises that had no bearing on the hobby appropriate. I have about reached my threshold as is.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

At this point all seems ok. I'm glad someone came in to fix some issues. I can upload using the FTP program and chat ws working ok last night. 
So I guess I'm good as for as that stuff works. The ads have gone away, thank you !!! And I think my resizing (the correct size) seems to be working as well. Know I'd like to know how I could post an AVI video in a way as to not O load the forum and get others upset due to size. I will be working on my New Year resolution as to clean and remake the main room in the goat cave, but I'd like to shoot a short video of the layout from the train's perspective and post it. Like a cab ride video. I know I can shoot it and upload it with FTP, but how t
do I make sure it is the acceptable size to post ???

Well, going to work now in da cave.... 
Rocky


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dick413 on 03 Jan 2014 11:03 AM 
Don't know about the slack admin has posted a warning about loading ad-blockers and that's it. 
Dick 
What!? Where? When?
I cant find it..
thanks,
Scot


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Scot. I was about to ask the same thing. As an IT idiot, how do they know if I'm using ablock. Other than by seeing that I have mentioned in posts? Chuck


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By admin on 03 Jan 2014 10:47 AM 



Posted By Mike Reilley on 17 Dec 2013 06:36 PM 


If you have an ad blocker like ghostery, it tells you how bad this ad stuff is getting. 



A news article on cbsnews.com - 11 trackers 

Homedepot.com - 30 trackers 

Lowes.com - 6 trackers 

Whitepages.com - 11 trackers 

Trainweb.com - 6 trackers 

YahooGroups Airwire - 5 trackers 

Target.com - 3 trackers 

Macys.com - 5 trackers 

Samsclub.com - 8 trackers 

Walmart.com - 5 trackers 

nbcnews.com - 10 trackers 

foxnews.com - 10 trackers 

mylargescale.com - 5 trackers 

cabelas.com - 8 trackers 

etc etc 



As you can see, this is the new norm. If you value your privacy, load an ad blocker. 
Make sure you check the terms of use on any adblocker you install if you are concerned about your privacy.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I think he was saying make sure any adblocker you are using is not using your private info. There are a lot of ad blockers that do what they block others from doing.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Makes you really wonder about all programs that you install... is that anti-virus program also a Trojan Horse waiting for some signal over the internet or a particular date to suddenly do something you won't like? 

I wouldn't be so paranoid if everybody wasn't out to get me!


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

I think the one thing no one has mentioned here is, Would it be so bad to start over? Something new, something borrowed, something blue....(sorry, daughter just got married.).....This way we can make this work and provide input to its direction.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 03 Jan 2014 02:26 PM 
I think he was saying make sure any adblocker you are using is not using your private info. There are a lot of ad blockers that do what they block others from doing. 

2nd time Shad 

Will everyone have to change photo uploading as stated above? 
Thanks


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Something changed after I set it up.. I've given them some ideas as to what to look for. Since it's no longer under my control, I can't fix it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, say HI to the kids. 
I still have not cleaned out all the other crap I put in my computer tring to make this program work. I don't want to mess it up for awhile again.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
I was able to finally upload but using the 'gallery' tab in the full reply section. It shows your pictures you have uploaded in the past and the upload on it at the bottom of the page worked for me. First upload I'd done in a LONG time. Might give it a try.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, 
is it really necessary to post disgusting photos? what's the point? 
now im going to have to see that every time I read this thread.. 
not funny.. 
(If we do ever get an upgrade to this forum, I hope we get the ability to block members of our choosing..
so we never have to see any of their posts ever again..that would improve things immensely..) 
Scot


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry Scot, I guess you like your rodents with extra double cheese, a side serve of fries with a pickle on top from a drive through.
Guinea pigs are a food source in some cultures. It looks a very healthy meal. Mmmm!

Andrew


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot don't ever travel to Peru, that's called lunch. 

Still can't upload to my space, patience wearing thin.....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Test Jerry's way
even when I make the photo down to 500 size its is over 100.00 MB
kicks it out.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

even when I make the photo down to 500 size its is over 100.00 MBUse more compression.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*[url]http://www.irfanview.com/*[/url]


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Hey Greg is back happy new year too ya.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Since I always get snickers when I mention that I'm still using Eudora for my email, I'm amazed that anyone else actually knows about Irfanview, much less actually recommends it. I've been using it for decades to adjust photo sizes to fit various requirements. It does a lot of other stuff and I didn't pay a cent for it, and they never solicit anything. 

JackM 

Eudora doesn't solicit anything, either, mostly because they (whoever THEY is) stopped supporting it back around Y2K. But it works for me and I live by the rule: if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Marty, 

How are you getting a 100 MB photo? That's much larger than even high-end DSLR's produce. 

I use Lightroom, and when exporting a photo I can limit pixel size, file size, or both. Very handy for websites which limit either.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

for years I sent my camera on the 640 setting just for MLS, now I use Live photo gallery to resize the photos to its lowest one. 
The active word, "for years"


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

A 640 x 480 compressed JPG image file should only be about 50 KB or so. 
100 MB of space should be able to store about 2000 of them. 

Andrew


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

He must have meant 100KB, not 100MB.. 
although I dont know why 100k would be "rejected"..thats not very large. 
probably something else causing the rejection, if it is in fact 100k. 

and actually, its not possible for a 640X480 image to be 100MB..it cant be done. 
The maximum size would be 1.17MB, (1,200k) at 32 bits per pixel, with no compression. 

Scot


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it is a problem in the new server that is causing all the problems. Wish they would do something.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

When I posted last night I found that I was not able to delete a posted pic when in edit mode, after I had submitted my post. 

I some how selected the wrong pic at the time. And was not able to find a way to delete and replace it with the correct pic.. finally gave up trying different approaches... 

New problem?? New stuff to learn... no path once done?? 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dirk, I delete pics using the cursor and backspace key.... too often it happens when I'm trying to correct punctuation.... 

Word is they are working on it, but Shad developed a complicated system and it's breaking down a lot. Every new element they find has to be incorporated into their platform, I imagine this takes time. 

John


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dirk you and i are not first class so i tried what John said to see if it would work for me and yes it works. I also found out do not have to go into edit to post pics. now.
Dick


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well Gents.. next time.. 

;-) 

Dirk


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Still can't upload pics, going well over point of patience, beginning to experience real disappointment. 

I have been very devoted to this site over the years, but this has been going on for over a week and still no word from the new landlords. I am NOT going to be forced to download programs I do not want just to make THIS site work, all my pics are 640x480, not large bandwidth space wasters, yet I can no longer post pics to the account I paid for. I am about to begin a new project, if VS doesnt fix this issue by the end of this coming week, I will be forced to purchase a photo hosting account on LSC. No problems whatsoever loading pics there. If this is not resolved quickly, I will NOT need to renew my 1st class membership, simply because if I have to switch hosting sites, the MLS account would become redundant. 

The lack of communication doesn't bode well for the future. I don't buy the "its the holidays" excuse, if I can post replies from my smartphone 120 miles from home, someone from VS can post from WHERE EVER they are and let us know what the score is.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 03 Jan 2014 07:03 PM 
Marty, 
I was able to finally upload but using the 'gallery' tab in the full reply section. It shows your pictures you have uploaded in the past and the upload on it at the bottom of the page worked for me. First upload I'd done in a LONG time. Might give it a try. 
That method seems to work for me.










Still can't upload thru 1st Class Web Space however.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 05 Jan 2014 12:20 PM 
Still can't upload pics, going well over point of patience, beginning to experience real disappointment. 

I have been very devoted to this site over the years, but this has been going on for over a week and still no word from the new landlords. I am NOT going to be forced to download programs I do not want just to make THIS site work, all my pics are 640x480, not large bandwidth space wasters, yet I can no longer post pics to the account I paid for. I am about to begin a new project, if VS doesnt fix this issue by the end of this coming week, I will be forced to purchase a photo hosting account on LSC. No problems whatsoever loading pics there. If this is not resolved quickly, I will NOT need to renew my 1st class membership, simply because if I have to switch hosting sites, the MLS account would become redundant. 

The lack of communication doesn't bode well for the future. I don't buy the "its the holidays" excuse, if I can post replies from my smartphone 120 miles from home, someone from VS can post from WHERE EVER they are and let us know what the score is. 
















Interesting that you cannot upload photos but I just did. I used the "Insert Image" icon (the pencil stuck in a mountain icon) next to the Smiley icon in the toolbar of the full 1st class edit window. I clicked the UPLOAD button and then selected an image from my harddrive and it uploaded to my 1st class web space. I then, just for grins canceled the "Insert Image" action and selected the "Image Gallery" (the sun/moon over a mountain icon) next to the Insert Image icon to select the image from my 1st class web space and used the resulting dialog box to select the just uploaded image in the previous step.

I will say that each step seemed to take a LONG time to setup for me to click on things... the actual "upload" was quicker than the time it took for any of the dialog boxes to complete their display on my PC screen. I also had trouble getting the image to appear below the quoted portion above... I had to type the "Space" and "Enter" keys several times to insert some blank lines and then reposition the insertion point (the blinking vertical line) to the middle of those blank lines. Without adding the blank lines the image kept appearing inside the quoted area as if vsmith had posted it.

BUT, the system *did work* for uploading the image from my PC to my 1st class web space on MLS.

Maybe you need to give the dialog setups a bit more time (you should NOT HAVE TO!, but maybe it would help).

I also had trouble getting the 1st class edit text box and tool bar to show up... IE-11 displayed a warning that "only secure items are being displayed" and I had to click the button (in that warning) to display all items before the tool bar would load and the quoted text appear.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

After you insert a pic, click beside it to locate your cursor, Click enter to drop it below the pic. I usually tap 'enter' twice or add text between. 

The +Add Reply box just above the Quick reply has all the bells. 

John


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, I bet you are attempting to upload via the 1st Class webspace access obtained from the main menu bar -- ("Members"/"1st Class Web Space" in the blue banner at the top of all MLS pages). That method still has problems.

But to upload images, it can be done using the Upload button in the dialog boxes that the two image icon buttons in the menu bar provide.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Semp, I tried using the Insert Image loading work around and that worked! 

At least now I can upload new pics, but its still too bad the work around came from a fellow forum member and not from VS.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, it does ACTUALLY work! But I agree with Vic that this work around SHOULD have been fixed by VS, not the few here on this forum, who are trying to keep this site viable.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

test this way.
I did it both ways and it says file to large.

I feel like that movie where they all are fling around looking for the run way. then after a plane crashes they all see the light of the fire and start to head down and land. IT WAS Die Hard 2..

I used the stars /moon, in the tool board??

the image I tried was 150KB is that lower than 10000MB?
That's perfectly OK, I was out finally welding my plow for the 1" gon.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
I know what it might be.. 

Back in the days of Shad, we had some wiggle room when going over our 100MB storage limit.. 
We could go a bit over the limit, and still upload.. 

I have noticed in the past few weeks, that overdraft protection has been abolished.. 
if your space is full, or over-full, you cant upload anything new, unless you delete something else.. 

I dont how much space you have used up, but you look pretty full.. 
Go here: 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/ 

log in..you cant upload there, but it will tell you how much you have used.. 
my hunch is its going to say "This is the manage page. The following files are in your folder. You are currently using 100 MB of your allotted MB." 
100MB is the limit.. 

the image I tried was 150KB is that lower than 10000MB? 

Your 10,000MB doesnt make sense..thats almost 10gig! 
I dont know the maximum upload file size is here, but its way way way smaller than that.. 
(10000MB is 100 times larger than our entire personal storage space..)

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I just looked at my files in my MLS space.. 
my largest image is 355k. 
larger than it needs to be..but I was able to upload it (years ago) 
150k should be fine..150k is not at all unreasonably large.. 
and if there is a file size upload limit, I would suspect its larger than that.. 

thats why I suspect the problem must be something other than the file size.. 

Scot


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for raising those points Scott. I checked my files, I'm at 43%. Not much for a comparative newbie. 

But, I'm wondering. When I reduce the resolution in the editor, is the larger file still taking up space in my folder? If so, I need to make sure I reduce the image size on my PC before uploading. 
Another random question, I wonder where the storage is for the images I copy-paste from another web site?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm at 91% full, earlier I asked Admin for more space and at the time it seemed like a posibility. Deleting photos means strippng a thread.... not what I like to see in old threads. 

We'll see. 

John


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CliffyJ on 05 Jan 2014 04:01 PM 
Thanks for raising those points Scott. I checked my files, I'm at 43%. Not much for a comparative newbie. 

But, I'm wondering. When I reduce the resolution in the editor, is the larger file still taking up space in my folder? 
Yes..the file size in your storage space does not change, you only change the "display size" that it will show up in the post.

If so, I need to make sure I reduce the image size on my PC before uploading. 

Yes.

Another random question, I wonder where the storage is for the images I copy-paste from another web site? 


They remain hosted in the same place they were when you first found the photo..
they dont move..you have just made the image appear in your MLS thread..the photo still lives in the same place it was before you posted it.
this is called "hotlinking" and its generally considered not a nice/good thing to do, because it uses up someone elses bandwidth..
but its become so common on the internet, that I think people have simply stopped talking about it..
used to be a bigger deal in years past..technically, its still "wrong" in a moral sense, but I think people have stopped caring, for the most part.

just providing the link is better..that way the photo is only displayed when someone clicks on the link..
but hotlinking (using the code to actually make the photo visible in your post)
makes the photo display everytime someone opens the thread, which displays the photo a LOT more often,
and uses up a lot more bandwidth for whoever owns and hosts the photo..it costs them some money..

Scot


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I still have room . thanks, good points. 
You should see my 1" wedge plow, just close your eyes and picture it. YEA , there ya go. LOL OH, tomorrow is MONDAY , bummer.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm just under 82%the full. I am looking at deleting alot wholesale sometime this year.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 05 Jan 2014 05:13 PM 
I still have room . thanks, good points. 
You should see my 1" wedge plow, just close your eyes and picture it. YEA , there ya go. LOL OH, tomorrow is MONDAY , bummer. 

Oh no, no, no! Monday is the BEST day... if only for the reason that it will be another whole 7 days before it is Monday again!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Monday is great! There are no Sunday drivers on Mondays. 

Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By vsmith on 05 Jan 2014 06:03 PM 
I'm just under 82%the full. I am looking at deleting alot wholesale sometime this year. Instead of deleting, I asked Admin for more space. If we delete, old threads get stripped, if old threads are striiped how do we suggest newcomers use them?

The response at the time seemed positive....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 06 Jan 2014 08:21 AM 
Posted By vsmith on 05 Jan 2014 06:03 PM 
I'm just under 82%the full. I am looking at deleting alot wholesale sometime this year. Instead of deleting, I asked Admin for more space. If we delete, old threads get stripped, if old threads are striiped how do we suggest newcomers use them?
The response at the time seemed positive....


Thats true, but what I have found over the years is that projects, particularly building logs have a limited life expectancy, then they fade into the background and eventually end up of page 15 of topics.

What I have always done was to delete older progress pics and keep what I call "core" photos, those most important pics of a project. Otherwise it simply gets to be too cumbersome to manage, besides some of the pics also just become over time, no longer relevant. I have dozens of progress pics of the building logs for my layouts, but my layouts go back 10 years, so somewhere something has to go. Example: when I abandoned my old indoor Borracho Springs layout for the new Gotham Harbor layout, all those pics, while showing what I was doing over fixed point in time, its not what I have been doing the last couple years and in many ways are now no longer relevant, yet they are still there on my storage taking up space. So, in order to keep things fresh, I will be going thru my files, and deleting pics that really dont have any relevance anymore. 

I suppose one thing I should consider is starting a blog-site (but I'm not very tech-savy) specifically for my layouts (Pizza and Harbor) and some of my kitbashes, and reconstructing their building logs thru the pics I still have in my own archive. I still have every photo I ever posted here onto the MLS hosting site, including all the pics deleted a long long time ago.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Scottychaos on 05 Jan 2014 04:52 PM 
Thanks for all those pointers Scott.


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

vsmith,

Indeed, a blog is a great answer. I go with blogger.com which is connected to Google. I've got thousands of photos, most of them running at about 5 megabytes of storage each, all spread across six blogs (which I'm trying to slim down to about 4) It's also a pretty straight forward to set up the blog. Most of the work is keeping the blog up to date, but it's no worse than any other forum. I'd try and give it a go, but that's just one suggestion. There is a limit to the amount of storage, but it is so high that after about 4000 photos, pdf documents, paint images and articles, I'm not even close to the limit.

As I said, it's just a suggestion; always go with what your most comfortable with.

I do agree with Totalwrecker. I've often resorted to looking at past forum topics for information, and photos that may seem irrelevant often have valuable information. The blog helps with this because if I can get a link to work properly, then the blog is able to carry vast amounts of data without infringing on my account at MLS.

--James


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems now we need to deal with the Obama crap on MLS now too. ADs for Obama refi. EHHH


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Guys, 

I apologize that this was missed . 

I am working on these issues and seeing what I can do to get picture uploading done more easier for you. 

Thanks, 
Dwayn


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

I currently have a tech writing up code to get the upload and storage system to work as it should. I will update more info as I have it.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Admin

Thanks for the note to indicate working on problems and continue with process of completing the transition to a updated system for MLS


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dwayn


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Does this mean we'll all have to say we're sorry????


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL Marty holidays are over that's all 

Dick


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Please test the image uploading, I think we got it fixed. I want a few of you to test it to see if there are other bugs to still address that may be specific to accounts or browsers.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, I was just able to upload a picture to my space, just like the old way, through MLS.


Chuck


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you, I just uploaded a picture with no issues. I am using Firefox with Windows 7. Some cars going to a buddy at the Diamondhead Steam-up.

Larry


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Now it Works just like it did before

Went to my 1st Class Space, created a new directory, uploaded previously resized picture

Went to Add a Reply, clicked on pencil on mountain icon, found picture in 1st Class storage space and bingo - here it is










Thanks,

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

What a neat ice operation Tommy, is that your model? Beautiful!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I was able to load pics by clicking the insert button all along and glad to say I still can.

Thank you.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

still works


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

yes it works, thank you very much.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Does indeed work! Just like the old days.







Thank you very much!


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Works for me now. Many thanks!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff, 
Thanks


Icing Facility

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tommy, 


That icing plant is a beautifully made structure. Top marks! 


If you run short on ice maybe these guys in NH can help you out.










http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2014/01/10/ice-harvest.html


By the way it is great to see that many of you now have no issue posting pics. They say Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

*Picture Posting-non first class members
*

After having recent issues with posting pictures and formatting text I decided to try using
Mozilla Firefox (26.0) instead of the usual IE 11.0.
Guess what? The HTML and Normal buttons are back as is the text formatting, emoticons, etc.
Not the first time I have had web site issues with IE. That being said, I am going to try to post some pictures and formatted text.
Here goes.
If the formatting is corrected then the above text should be on 7 lines with a bolded heading followed by a space.

Now let's try some pictures from Photobucket using the HTML link (without the HTML template I have used in the past).





Good. The image appears in the editor using the HTML mode to insert and then switching to the Normal mode to view. BTW, this picture shows the current
"end of the line" for the Knackered Valley as of October 2013. The track will continue around part of
the gazebo and loop around back to the original main line.




This view looks in the opposite direction. The track will loop around the large Alberta Spruce and back along the
right hand side of the path. If you look carefully you can see the stakes and string that mark the proposed
path of the track. The wood retaining wall in the background is the site of the proposed "elevated"
staging yard. Now to submit and hope it all looks ok.

Wayne
http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Modelrrtrains/media/OCT2013007_mls_zpsfec25fd8.jpg.html


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

All seems well. My test question here is,are these too big? 1024x768

*Yes - max allowable pixel width is 800 px. - Mod *[/i]


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul;

The standard still seems to be 800 wide, but those photos really look nice!

Best,
David Meashey

P.S. It would also be nice if we were placed back at the END of the thread once we had posted something, and NOT at the beginning of the thread. On these long threads it can sometimes be difficult to determine just where the end is.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,

Beautiful photos! I'll be happy to see you post more of these.







Is that your new SP station you bashed recently, in the background? Sure looks nice.

"P.S. It would also be nice if we were placed back at the END of the thread once we had posted something, and NOT at the beginning of the thread. On these long threads it can sometimes be difficult to determine just where the end is."

Dave: The new admin posted a couple of days ago about fixing THIS problem. I agree......it's a little frustrating to have to back track to see how your photos posted, especially with long threads.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 10 Jan 2014 10:13 AM 
Paul,

Beautiful photos! I'll be happy to see you post more of these.







Is that your new SP station you bashed recently, in the background? Sure looks nice.

"P.S. It would also be nice if we were placed back at the END of the thread once we had posted something, and NOT at the beginning of the thread. On these long threads it can sometimes be difficult to determine just where the end is."

Dave: The new admin posted a couple of days ago about fixing THIS problem. I agree......it's a little frustrating to have to back track to see how your photos posted, especially with long threads.


Same as you, Gary. There has been some real nice photo now that we don't have the Contest to see them. Keep testing so most of us that can't post photos can see yours.. There great.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Paul, 
for some on slower data services your pics will take forever to load, the compromise is 800 pixels wide. The more pics in line forever gets longer....


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul
The larger photos are not the main concern to me as the file sizes. Both are almost .75MB, there you could get them compressed down to 200k

You can see the difference in the crispness but for web and not printing its just fine.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll go back to 800. I was just testing the waters.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

There the engines look good.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
Those are the 2-8-0's that I ran all weekend at your place in 2012 when you were under the weather.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I missed them. 
Tomorrow we'll be splitting the fire wood up by the gazebo. In the 40's Sat/Sun. 
The big pile by the covered area is gone. Another month or so all the wood will be gone and close to spring.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

well this one posted

_Resized - maximun allowable pixel width for images is 800 pixels wide - Mod. _[/b]


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Well a small pic loads too.
Can't load multiple pics at a time, could not up load into my library, maybe it is just me
Dennis
OBTW a drawing of a water tank in sketchup


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*Everyone please remember that the maximum allowable width for posted images/photos is 800 pixels wide. *


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

FINALLY, figured out how to , uninstall a program. I kept using the word delete and not finding help. I am really slow at this . Change is NOT good for me. All the wrong programs are ,,uninstalled.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well now that I'm on my home computer we shall see if I can upload a pic to see if I can.








Well looks like I can. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Dudes and Dudetts. They fixed it.....After all our exuberant complaining Can I get a few Thank yous for the guys?


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Had to give the old way a try, so far looks like it works again.








I like this way because you can re size the photo when you select it.

Good job on getting this fixed guys.


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

I can upload a photo now. Great job.

I don't see a way to post a photo now, or format the text.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ed, See the box with +Add Reply at the end of the thread, above Quick reply? Use that. 
The add pic icon is a mountain with a pencil stuck in it, next to smiley...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

so?? this is the end of another long thread. Till next time . Fair well.


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

I tried that. There are no icons at all.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always had troubles with the slow icons, you have to do it a couple of times . I do any way.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I can upload a photo now. Great job. I don't see a way to post a photo now, or format the text.If you're using IE, make sure "Compatibility View" is turned on.


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Dwight.

That fixed it.


----------

